# Eifel Summits



## ML-RIDER (14. Mai 2015)

*...jetzt mit eigenem Thread *

nachdem wir durch Altenahr gefahren sind und die Bollerwagen mit Bier  hinter uns gelassen hatten, machten wir unser eigene Vatertagstour.


...hoch zur Mutter aller Eifeltrails.




​...auch die Jugend hat sich meisterlich gezeigt 




​...YT in the middle.




​...alle Varianten wurden getestet. 

*Vater-Sohn*




*Bruder-Bruder*




*Onkel-Neffe*


​
Herzklopfen beim Zuschauer und Rider gleichermaßen.




​...unsere Definition einer gelungenen Vatertags-Tour.



​


----------



## rlrider (14. Mai 2015)

Perfekter Tag mit euch freu mich schon auf das nächste mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2015)

scheint so als ob es ein L-Gen gibt 
 saubere Vatertagstour


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Mai 2015)

...es kommt noch Teil II unserer Vatertags Runde.


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. Mai 2015)

*um den Stresspegel wieder auf Normalniveau zu senken, wechselten wir in flowiges Terrain*


...enge Kurven werden überbewertet 








​...evergreen




​Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand..




​Riverdance








​Profil sparen mal anders 







​


----------



## 19kappi72 (17. Mai 2015)

hi, ich werd mal s bike einpacken und los nach münstereifel. hab mir n gpx für tour4 runtergeladen. mal sehen was es gibt. bin ca gegen 12 auf m parkplatz am bad


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2015)

Manni, da muss aber Zeuch von innen KBU-Kalender! Bleib am Drücker, der Pete....Pics gibbet hier, sahnehaft!


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Mai 2015)

Hi Pete,
ja, haste Recht. Werde mal zwei Pics rüber transverieren


----------



## Sportzigarillo (18. Mai 2015)

*ACHTUNG:* Seit neustem Filmen wir auch... (allerdings ist da noch deutlich Luft nach oben) sowohl beim Fahrer, wie auch beim Kameramann... 

Viel Spaß 


​


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2015)

Sehr sportlich! Schätze ich auch so sehr am Hubert, der lässt auch mal 3 gerade sein - watt wären wir ohne die Fails!
Die "kleinen, spontanen Abstiege" sind die Zuckerwatte im Mtb-Leben...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Sehr sportlich! Schätze ich auch so sehr am Hubert, der lässt auch mal 3 gerade sein - watt wären wir ohne die Fails!
> Die "kleinen, spontanen Abstiege" sind die Zuckerwatte im Mtb-Leben...


 

Ebent, is noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay92 (19. Mai 2015)

Mensch Manni,

super Thread freu mich auf viele spannende Touren(bilder)! 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## hummock (20. Mai 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *...jetzt mit eigenem Thread *


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Mai 2015)

*...hummock, immer gut drauf *



​


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Mai 2015)

*...bevor Regen & Hagel uns einbremste, schnell noch ein paar Pics geschossen*











​...war doch garnicht so schwer


​


----------



## Sportzigarillo (20. Mai 2015)

running gap... -> landing gap


----------



## Sportzigarillo (22. Mai 2015)

*Ein "Mini Trailer" vom Teufelsloch!

Wenn wir mal genug Material zusammen haben, kommt was längeres ;-)
*
Sorry für das komische Format!

**​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (22. Mai 2015)

Zum Teufel mit dem Loch ich filme freiwillig,  freu mich auf  ne entspannte Tour in Monschau morgen!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2015)

Hau doch vorher noch den Absatz (bestanden?!) innen KBU-Kalender, der Uwe hat Geschenke und darf leiden...


----------



## route61 (23. Mai 2015)

Den Abspann find' ich besonders lustig, sehr gelungen, fast schon eine Persiflage auf die Kinofilme


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. Mai 2015)

*Grenzgänger*

Monschau - Eupen - Monschau

...bin die Tour schon mal mit Kumpel Eddy gefahren. Bei Dauernieselregen hatte sich die Digicam im Rucksack verkrochen
Beim zweiten Anlauf hab ich Bruder & Sonne eingepackt 












​Siesta I 




​...wo ist der Lift 








​Siesta II 





​... Baumausschlag 









​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2015)

Feine Bilder aus meinem Lieblingsrevier


----------



## rlrider (26. Mai 2015)

Da hast du aber ein feines Revier!


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Juni 2015)

*...das Ahrtal in drei Tagen*

*Teil 1
*
Startpunkt & Briefing.




​Fachsimpeln über die Eifel.




​...erste Schlüsselstelle, Trailscout Micha zeigt die richtige Linie.












​...voll konzentriert.




​...die Rinne, Organisator Carsten in seinem Element.







​...Teil 2 folgt
​


----------



## Trekki (1. Juni 2015)

Ich freu mich auf Teil 2.
Die Rückmeldungen von den Teilnehmern waren sehr positiv, gerade diese Trainingsstellen wurden überwiegend gut angenommen.
Vermutlich haben wir alle Serpentinen im Umkreis von 5km um Altenahr gerockt


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juni 2015)

Interessant, in welchen Fred du die Dimb-Veranstaltung postest...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2015)

Ihr Mäuse - kauft mal ein Dutzend Rodderberger beim Bäcker meiner Wahl; 10 von 12 haben EXAKT die Rinnenstruktur inne Oberseite;
mehr Lehrmaterial kann der Micha uns nitt backen! Ein Teufelsbäcker! Und natürlich dem Forum jeschuldet: Hammäfotos
für die Mtb-BigBänd-Jemeinde! So sieht Nächstenliebe aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Interessant, in welchen Fred du die Dimb-Veranstaltung postest...


Nu sei ma nitt meckerlich, oh Forenüberhäufter Gott! Reinstellen erzeucht auch Laktat, da prasseln manchmal de Cherry-Tastaturen
wie von selba...


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juni 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nu sei ma nitt meckerlich, oh Forenüberhäufter Gott! Reinstellen erzeucht auch Laktat, da prasseln manchmal de Cherry-Tastaturen
> wie von selba...



Sollte kein Vorwurf sein, Pete.
Hab mich nur gewundert, da die Dimbos ja einen eigenen Fred hier haben...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2015)

So isser auch garnitt gemeint; mein Erleuchter - für die Pics von Mannis DH Crew muss ich allein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen
ein beruflich Aug' druff werfen...wenn's rumpelt in Folie sie heimkommen... Muttu vom Anfänger fern halten was die Ahr für Möglichkeiten
bietet...


----------



## Trekki (2. Juni 2015)

für die Guides war blaues Trikot angesagt. Hat er auch fast geschafft.


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Juni 2015)

*...das Ahrtal in drei Tagen*

*Teil 2*

...auf der schlüpfrigen Treppe Trailscout Micha 







​
...sieht nach Spaß aus Trailscout Angela 















​
Ralf & Ralf 








​...erst die Höhenmeter








​...dann die Teilchenbeschleuniger von Micha 



​...Teil 3 folgt

​


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Juni 2015)

*...das Ahrtal in drei Tagen*

*letzter Teil*

heute stand Stolperbiken auf der Tageskarte.
Hm...lecker mein Lieblingsgericht.
In einem Nebental die ersten Schlüsselstellen angepeilt.




​...viele Hände vermitteln Sicherheit 












​...Chris beim Check der richtigen Linie 




​...hoch konzentriert 












​...Blickführung 








​Das Foto von Carsten ist in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages 






​


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Juni 2015)

*Op Jöck, auf vergessenen Trails *












​*...kurzer Abstecher nach Utah *











​


----------



## rlrider (11. Juni 2015)

Was für ein geiler Himmel


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2015)

Watt für generelle Strahlkraft inne Bilders gegenüber ...Ich fuhr von A nach C, tangierte dann noch B.... die Pics machen einfach nur
Laune auf vergessene Trails; der eine oder andere mit Demenz iss klar im Vorteil! Tolle Thermik, die Hörrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19kappi72 (12. Juni 2015)

hey ml rider , is das mit dem blauen helm reini ?


----------



## rlrider (12. Juni 2015)

Hey Kappi, nee der mit der grünen Salatschüssel!!
Was ist mit dir?


----------



## 19kappi72 (12. Juni 2015)

stelle grade fest daß ich offensichtlich ne grün / blau schwäche hab . ich meinte doch grün.
bei mir alles gut , gsbel is aus der wartung zurück


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2015)

In echt jetzt ?

*blau*
*grün*


----------



## rlrider (12. Juni 2015)

Der Hubert wird mir immer sympatischer ich hoffe das wir mal bald ne Tour zusammen machen! @markus bau ein dat Ding und wir können fahren!


----------



## 19kappi72 (12. Juni 2015)

.. schon lange fertig . ich seh nur ihr tragt was über den knien . ich hab höchstens pflaster . ach ... ne keine grün blau schwäche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2015)

rlrider schrieb:


> Der Hubert wird mir immer sympatischer ich hoffe das wir mal bald ne Tour zusammen machen! @markus bau ein dat Ding und wir können fahren!



Unbedingt  einfach mal bescheid sagen, vielleicht passt's ja irgendwann mal. Von Euch kann man ja noch einiges abgucken


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Juni 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Watt für generelle Strahlkraft inne Bilders gegenüber ...Ich fuhr von A nach C, tangierte dann noch B.... die Pics machen einfach nur
> Laune auf vergessene Trails; der eine oder andere mit Demenz iss klar im Vorteil! Tolle Thermik, die Hörrn...




Hi Pete,

in meinem Alter sind die Trails eh jedes Mal neu für mich


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. Juni 2015)

*Plan1: Rasenmähen; Hecke schneiden *

*aber erst mal die Wetter Nachrichten gecheckt *

*Plan2: Rasenmäher & Heckenschere zurück in die Garage, *
*			dafür das Bike ins Auto und (ich bin dann mal weg)*









​...Sun in the middle




​...auf dem Einrad unterwegs




​...Talblick







​


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2015)

Ratter, ratter - Routineprogramm Bilder scoutend - Manni auffordern Höckerpic folgend dem Comment "Talblick" dem Uwe in Kalender schieben...
Manni, isch geh disch Rasen schneiden, pack Du datt Ahrtal weiter in Wahnsinnsbilder....


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Biker,

ein Foto von mir aus der Eifel steht zur Auswahl zum _Foto des Tages._
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1849414?in=potdPool

Danke fürs liken


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2015)

Guter Plan, 
Foto erledigt!

grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Juni 2015)

*DANKE!!!*

*an alle die mir einen Stern geklickt haben.
Es hat gereicht zum "Foto des Tages"*

viele Grüße
ML-RIDER


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2015)

Haste dir verdient Manni !


----------



## sun909 (19. Juni 2015)

Sauber! Bei der Flut der tollen Bilder mehr als verdient!

Gab's ein neues Sternchen  ?

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2015)

Jau, speziell in "seinem" Mango-Manni-Grün knallen die Bilder richtig - komischerweise will ich danach immer sofort Blattsalat!
Congratulationes, Bike geehrt, Pic geehrt - steck Dir schomma die nächsten Ziele!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Juni 2015)

Hi Pete,

evtl. steig ich mal auf Tomatenrot oder Blaubeerenblau um


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juni 2015)

...ha, verstehe: Tomatenrot aka IndianSummer, Blaubeerenblau aka Manni in Wintersnacht als Zapfen gefroren am Überlauf
vom Wehr anne JH im Langfigtal.... Kanntu mal 'nen "ManniLender" inne Iris fokussieren, wird wohl ein Selbstläufer

Reusper: Wenn de jewillt biss an Armen und Beinchen bisschen umzekrempeln hätt ich da
Zeuch inne Asservatenkammer...






 Gauchobraun...





 Schlümpfchenblau...





 Baustellenorange...

...war nur die erste Lage vom Pelikanmalkasten...bei Bedarf melden!...


----------



## ML-RIDER (29. Juni 2015)

*Exploring Tour I*


...beginnt mit dem Einrichten vom Base Camp 




​...dann sich einen Überblick verschaffen.




​...und los.








​...zu Besuch im Auenland 




​


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. Juli 2015)

*Exploring Tour II*

...mal schauen was der Lieserpfad so zu bieten hat 









​Standortwechsel
Den Calmont Klettersteig fußläufig auf Fahrbahrkeit gescheckt 




​...die Jungs hatten auch ihren Spaß 



​


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Juli 2015)

*Was für ein Spektakel *

...an der legendären _Mauer von Huy _mit 19% Steigung haben wir uns die Zielankunft der 3. Etappe der Tour angeschaut 




​... Flamme Rouge




​... aus Bonn waren auch einige dabei 




​...der hat bestimmt mein Paket für den Umbau auf 1x11 on Board 




​..._CSD_-Parade 

_

_
​_..._dann kamen sie angeflogen_ 
_
_






_​_..._und einen Bekannten aus Hürth getroffen 



​


----------



## H-P (7. Juli 2015)

Habe ich mir gestern Abend auf Eurosport noch angeschaut. Früher habe ich mir auch ab und an die Klassiker in Belgien angeschaut, bei lecker Bier und Pommes.


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Juli 2015)

Belgische Pommes


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2015)

... du bist doch nicht ohne ein MTB nach Belgien gereist oder ?


----------



## rlrider (7. Juli 2015)

Ist schon beeindruckend wenn du im Nachhinein erfährst das Cancellara mit gebrochenen Knochen und so manch anderer mit zerfetztem Trikot und tiefen Schürfwunden blutend an dir vorbeigefahren ist!!
Was auch immer die Jungs so nehmen ist es doch immer wieder faszinierend anzuschauen, vor allem Live.
War ein schöner Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2015)

... wenn ich Rennradfahren müsste würde ich auch was nehmen müssen um das auszuhalten


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juli 2015)

1992 in Rheinbach miterlebt. 
Damals fand ich das Spektal schon grandios. 
Allerdings waren die Jungs auf der Ebene doch ziemlich flott durch. 
Aber alleine wegen der Werbekaravane hat sich die Sache gelohnt.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juli 2015)

Oh, alte Männer, Krieg und so. 2002 Giro d Italia von Obermaubach zum Col de Brandenberg.


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Juli 2015)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15442


----------



## rlrider (7. Juli 2015)

Hey Hubert, wenn ich mit Manni fahre überleg ich mir auch ständig hätt ich nur vorher was genommen!!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Was für ein Spektakel *
> 
> ...an der legendären _Mauer von Huy _mit 19% Steigung haben wir uns die Zielankunft der 3. Etappe der Tour angeschaut
> 
> ...


Menno, Manni, war nitt 'ne Durchfahrt auffem "ordentlichen" Bike unterm roten Teppich drin?! Mein Dad (Bj. 43') war mit 2 Kumpels da,
die waren beim Heimkommen nitt mehr einzufangen - Thestosteron vermutlich.... Sehr schöne Explorerpics, ihr nähert euch scheinbars langsam der senkrechten Wand....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (8. Juli 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15442



Schade, war ja gerade erst in Urlaub und nun ist der Kollege dran, daher kann ich die nächsten 14 Tage nicht frei nehmen.


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Juli 2015)

*Schlüsselstellenbiken Dutch Mountains *

...sowas geht nur mit 27,5" vorne 




​...oder mit grüner Kopfbedeckung 





​...aber auch mit grünen Shorts 









​


----------



## H-P (14. Juli 2015)

Die Stelle kenne ich, gut zum üben.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2015)

Nitt datt unter soviel offensichtlichem Fahrspaß noch die Mission leidet!


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Juli 2015)

*Andere Länder haben auch schöne Trails *


*...große Hinkelsteine & viele Treppen *








​*...Schluchtenbiken auf ein & zwei Rädern *








​*...Tricky Trails *







​


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Juli 2015)

*Mainstream 1x11*

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt, kann dass nur das lang erwartete Paket für den Umbau sein 

Bei dem Wetter heute geht man eh besser in den Keller und verbastelt die kleinen Päckchen.
Aber erst mal an die Waage:



​
...*die* feinen Teile finden dann den Weg ans Bike 




​... nach ein paar Stunden basteln schaut's dann so aus 




​...und was sagt anschließend die Waage? 



​
​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2015)

Ein Steak ist billiger 
Was hast du dennfür einKettenblatt ? 30 ?


----------



## Sportzigarillo (25. Juli 2015)

28


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Juli 2015)

Yes, wie Patrick schon schreibt, ein 28er Seniorenkettenblatt
Probebetrieb steht noch aus.


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. Juli 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ein Steak ist billiger
> Was hast du dennfür einKettenblatt ? 30 ?



die letzten Steaks gerade weggegrillt.
Die nächsten gibt es 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2015)

In echt jetzt ? Der Sommer is doch noch min 5 Wochen lang .... und Sylvester wird auch nochmal traditionell der Grill ausgepackt  Aber deswegen sehe ich wahrscheinlich auch so aus wie ich ausehe  vielleicht sollte ich den auch mal Ende Juli wegpacken


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2015)

Da würde ich gerne mal Probe fahren, so ein Seniorengedöns soll ja 22-34 entsprechen?

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. Juli 2015)

Wir sehen uns ja am WE


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2015)

jo


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. August 2015)

*Alternative Sportarten *

...der Hügel in der Bildmitte lacht uns schon seit einigen Jahren an 




​...also die Bikeklamotten gegen ein Klettersteigset eingetauscht und mal schauen was geht.




​...die ersten ca. 450 hm auf einem ausgesetzten und kräfteraubenden Klettersteig mit Seilversicherung 








​...konzentriert bis unter den Helm 




​...im alpinen Gelände mit super Grip klettern wir über den Südgrad Richtung Gipfel.
Der große Blutfleck links machte mich doch stutzig 




​...dann noch über die luftige Kante 




​...und der Gipfel ist geschafft




​...der Abstieg war nicht weniger schwierig.




​... aber mit Postkarten Tiefblick 





​


----------



## sun909 (10. August 2015)

wow, 
goile Bilder! 

Freut mich, dass das Zeitfenster gehalten hat und ihr heile wieder auf der anderen Seite gelandet seid 

grüße!


----------



## 19kappi72 (10. August 2015)

wirklich sehr coole bilder. bestimmt tolle tour gewesen


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. August 2015)

Cool Manfred, ich glaube ich sollte mich bei dir mal anschließen.


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. August 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Cool Manfred, ich glaube ich sollte mich bei dir mal anschließen.


Hallo Micha,
Saalbach ist aber auch nicht so übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (11. August 2015)

Stimmt wir hatten aiene Menge Spaß, besonders mit der Fam. Sechtem


----------



## Pete04 (11. August 2015)

Der Manni hatt' mir schon prima Fototipps gegeben - sag ihm aber bitte datt ich eher "Abseile"!


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. August 2015)

Abseilen


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. September 2015)

Stefanie Tücking von SWR 3 meinte, der Dienstag wird wettertechnisch der beste Tag der Woche!!!











​...und ich glaube sie hatte Recht


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. September 2015)

*Viele Motorradfahrer waren heute in der Eifel unterwegs, und ich weiß warum.*
*Es blieb trocken* 

...die Fernbedienung für die Knipse an den Lenker montiert und mal schauen was geht.




​...ein paar sacksteile Abschnitte gefunden 








​...black and white picture




​...reifenschonende Fahrweise 



​


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. September 2015)

Noch ein wohl recht selten besuchter "Eifel-Gipfel", obwohl er doch sogar ein Gipfelkreuz hat. Aber kein Gipfelbuch, keine Bank (mehr), nicht mal nen Namen konnte ich bisher rausfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (28. September 2015)

Das erste Gipfelkreuz auf _Eifel Summits_ 
Danke


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. September 2015)

Wer hat am Dienstag Zeit & Lust mich zu begleiten!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15617


----------



## flechte (30. September 2015)

Hurra !! Das waren gestern meine ersten Spitzkehren !! Wenns erstmal "klick" gemacht hat gehts...
Manfred und Host - ganz ganz vielen Dank fürs Spotten und die schöne Tour!
Ich hab mir daheim erstmal nen Bier aufgemacht und noch ne Weile gegrinst


----------



## delphi1507 (30. September 2015)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Noch ein wohl recht selten besuchter "Eifel-Gipfel", obwohl er doch sogar ein Gipfelkreuz hat. Aber kein Gipfelbuch, keine Bank (mehr), nicht mal nen Namen konnte ich bisher rausfinden.
> Anhang anzeigen 423551


Im Hintergrund die a61? Könnte sein das ich gestern das kreuz gesehen habhabe


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. September 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Hurra !! Das waren gestern meine ersten Spitzkehren !! Wenns erstmal "klick" gemacht hat gehts...
> Manfred und Host - ganz ganz vielen Dank fürs Spotten und die schöne Tour!
> Ich hab mir daheim erstmal nen Bier aufgemacht und noch ne Weile gegrinst



freut mich das es dir gefallen hat.


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Oktober 2015)

*...sich erst mal beschnuppern *




​*...27,5" vs. Big Foot *



​


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Oktober 2015)

*wir können auch eine sehr schöne Sonntag - Tour verzeichnen.*


... immer ein Lächeln auf dem Trail 




​... oder voll konzentriert 




​... Chris zeigt uns Airtime 




​... immer ein Lächeln auf dem Trail (Teil II) 




​... Rheinblick




​... wenn das mal gut geht 




​


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2015)

Cooler Tag, cooles Gelände...

Und ein TdF-mäßiger Sprint am Ende mit Blaulicht und Co 

Gerne wieder, der Trail unter dem Lift lockt 

Grüße

PS: hast Mail...


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Biker,

von unserer Sonntags - Tour ist ein Bild bei der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages dabei!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1911718?in=potdPool


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Oktober 2015)

*unser Foto von der Sonntagstour ist "Foto des Tages" geworden.*

*

*​

danke an alle die geliked haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (14. Oktober 2015)

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2015)

Pures Glück ! Waren nicht genug Fullface Bilder in der Auswahl


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pures Glück ! Waren nicht genug Fullface Bilder in der Auswahl


Nö, die Karohose vom Chris ist halt ein Hingucker - wie auch seine Fahrtechnik ...


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Oktober 2015)

*Am Samstagmorgen wollte "rlrider" meine Spontanität testen und hat 'ne Auslandsreise vorgeschlagen.
Ok, den richtigen Track aufs Garmin geladen und auf in ferne Länder *








​*...da alles naß & glitschig war, erst mal ausloten was geht 
*







*
*​*...die zwei haben drauf gewartet das es mich schmeißt, doch den Gefallen hab' ich ihnen nicht getan *




​*...weil auf Magic Mary & Co Verlass war ging einiges 
*



















​*...dazu hab' ich mich von "sun909" verleiten lassen 
*



*
*​*...gegrillte Riegel *



​


----------



## rlrider (25. Oktober 2015)

War wie immer ein perfekter Tag mit dem besten Guide!! Weiß jemand warum die Pilze einen Pilz (weißer Schimmel) haben?


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. November 2015)

*...und das Indian Summer Weather hört nicht auf *
























​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2015)

Schöne Sachen die ihr damacht


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2015)

Kommt mir vertraut vor 

Warst du nochmal da?

Schönes WE


----------



## delphi1507 (7. November 2015)

Oberhalb von B-L oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (7. November 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kommt mir vertraut vor
> 
> Warst du nochmal da?



ja, hab mir noch mal die lange Treppe angeschaut, aber beschlossen es zu lassen 





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oberhalb von B-L oder



Rrrichtig


----------



## Trekki (7. November 2015)

Vor einigen Jahren (10?) hat Handlampe dort eine Tour gemacht. Keiner ist die Treppe gefahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. November 2015)

Gibt es ein Foto zu der Treppe?


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren (10?) hat Handlampe dort eine Tour gemacht. Keiner ist die Treppe gefahren.



Selbst Felix hat's gelassen.


----------



## Trekki (7. November 2015)

Der hat aber jede Stufe gecheckt.
Das war übrigens meine erste Tour mit so einem Radkünstler wie Felix. Hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen.

Ich habe kein Foto zur Hand. Evt. gibt es etwas im Tourenbericht. Blättere einfach alle TT Seiten der letzen 10 Jahre durch


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. November 2015)

Foto von der Treppe haben wir vor Ehrfurcht vergessen 
Das Gefälle schätze ich auf > 100%.
Das wäre was für die Sendung: _1000 Wege um ins Gras zu beissen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2015)

100% Gefälle is doch gar nich so wild, heisst doch lediglich das die Stufenhöhe gleich der Stufenlänge ist


----------



## Trekki (7. November 2015)

Ich habe den Tourenbericht gefunden. Sind aber nur 6 Jahre her.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/team-tomburg.99846/page-221#post-5804580


----------



## sibu (7. November 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oberhalb von B-L oder


Nur B. , -L kann man nicht mehr sehen, dafür aber R-B.


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2015)

29"er sollen doch Hindernisse besser überrollen?

Also Chris, ran an die Treppe 

Man könnte so einen Schwenkkran zur Sicherung mit Seil einbauen, sonst ist man reif für den Darwin-Award...

Grüße


----------



## shmee (8. November 2015)

Mit Schwenkkransicherung und 37er Fat B++++ sollte das kein Thema sein.


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2015)

na dann sammele ich mal das LEGO für den Kran 

ach ja, da in der IG TT die Nachfrage wohl kam, noch zur Klärung:

JA, der Mittwochs-Trip war gezielt als kleine Gruppe geplant, daher keine Info hier im Forum.

Und mangels WA meinerseits auch nix in die Laber-TT oder Touren-TT-Chats... 
Unter der Woche tagsüber auch eh für kaum einen machbar.

gruß


----------



## radjey (9. November 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren (10?) hat Handlampe dort eine Tour gemacht. Keiner ist die Treppe gefahren.


Wenn ich die noch richtig im Kopf hab, dann war die Treppe kurz und sehr steil mit schlechtem Auslauf?


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. November 2015)

Eher lang, steil, wechselnde Stufenhöhe und -form, Stahlseil an der Seite...
Entspricht jedenfalls nicht der Deutschen Treppennorm.


----------



## Handlampe (9. November 2015)

Wir sollten da die Rampage veranstalten. 
Mal schauen was die Pros draus machen.


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Dezember 2015)

*Auf der Menükarte stand "Stolperbiken" beginnend mit dem Gruß aus der Küche*








​*...und alle ließen es sich schmecken*








​*...für das Hauptgericht wurde die Lokalität gewechselt*








​*...leckere Köstlichkeiten wurden serviert*












​*...vor dem Dessert wurde noch ein Spaziergang eingebaut*








​*...beendet wurde das tolle Menü mit einem Absacker*












​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2015)

Sauber 

Dazu ist mir folgendes aus der Vergangenheit in Erinnerung gekommen:


----------



## Freckles (11. Dezember 2015)

Was ist denn das für ein Bike, was der C aus K da fährt?? Hmm?


----------



## laspirit2014 (11. Dezember 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Bike, was der C aus K da fährt?? Hmm?



Wie bei 007: M


----------



## Freckles (11. Dezember 2015)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Wie bei 007: M



Du meinst das Teil hat auch alle möglichen Features? Rakenten, Reifenaufschneider, Schleudersitz und so??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2015)

Bestimmt eins von den neuartigen Mduros


----------



## DasLangeElend (11. Dezember 2015)

Jedes mal, wenn ich die Wanderung mache frage ich mich, ob es sich lohnt das Rad da hochzuschleppen. Aber man bekommt das Rad ja leider nicht bis zum Gipfel...


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Dezember 2015)

*Hallo Biker,*

*von unserem letzten Trip ist das Bild im Pool zum Foto des Tages dabei*



​
*wem es ein "like" wert ist, bitte diesem link folgen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

DANKE!*


----------



## Freckles (12. Dezember 2015)

Erledigt!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Auf der Menükarte stand "Stolperbiken" beginnend mit dem Gruß aus der Küche*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also - während ich am lichten, sonnendurchfluteten Donnerstach da langwanderte - Flucht vonne Ägyptens pipapo -





 Huch, Fumarolenprävention vom Ätna, hat hier nix zu suchen (Schwefel durchstinkt auch Schnorchen!) - dacht ich mir auf dem Wech nach DA:




...wenn hier die RICHTIGEN Leutchen langkommen kannste auch hier überfahren werden! 
Garnitt mal so irre, die Annahme! Wahnsinnige!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2015)

Wie man Bilder doch anders deuten kann:

Während hier die Jugend verzweifelt versucht die Rentenkasse zu erleichtern ........





Versucht sie in diesem Bild sich selber weich zu betten:





    Man verzeihe mir den kleinen Spass


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2015)

Schade Manni hat leider nich gereicht.
Dieser "klot" scheint aber nenguten Draht zu haben, nach 2x FDT steht er aktuell auch wieder zur Wahl zum FDT.
Der bezahlt bestimmt mehr ....


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. Dezember 2015)

DANKE an alle die geliked haben

@Freckles @laspirit2014 dem C aus K ist an der ersten sacksteilen Weinbergtreppe der Lack vom Rahmen gelaufen
@schraeg tausche das Wort Jugend in Best Ager
@Pete04 

gehe jetzt Plätzchen backen!


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Dezember 2015)

*Hauptsache ihr habt Spaß!*

*Dschungelcamp*




​*Sundowner*




​*Steil ist ...*




​*Einrad*




​


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2015)

Da mers ja nie weiss wo die RocksteadyCrew unterwegs iss kuck' ich an Ahr, Irrel und Sauer erst mal gen Himmel - manche halten mich
für Ornithologengewächs...aber ich weiss: IHR seid irgendwo da oben! Auf ein stressfreies und unbeschadetes 2016!


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Dezember 2015)

Testvideo

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. Dezember 2015)

schön, aber die Stelle fahre ich schon länger nicht mehr: da haben mich mal ein paar Kletterer aufgeklärt, dass das ne besonders sensible Stelle sei und dort noch so gerade Klettern erlaubt ist. Es gibt aber Leute, die das verhindern wollen. Klettern ist nur noch in wenigen Monaten erlaubt, in denen keine Vögel auf den Felsen brüten. Dann kamen Leute auf die Idee, dass Flechten auch irgendwie schützenswert seien und die wachsen das ganze Jahr. Ist ein ewiger Krampf, da hat man kaum noch Lust selbst ökologisch bewusst zu handeln. Also, besser nicht verraten, wo das genau ist, einige Stellen dort haben schon reichlich Gebrauchsspuren (von Nicht-Könnern) und meine Lieblingsrunde kann ich auch nicht mehr fahren


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja klettertechnisch ist das wirklich ein Trauerspiel... Gerade mal noch wenige einstellige Prozente der ursprünglich bekletterten Fläche sind noch erlaubt. Die Naturschützer haben damals durch abflexen und ganz hinterhältig ansägen  von haken Fakten geschaffen....


----------



## ML-RIDER (31. Dezember 2015)

Beim klettern in der Halle hab ich mit Henning diskutiert ob man sein legendäres _"Teufelsloch - Video"_ noch
toppen könnte.
Er hatte da so eine Idee!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön 
War bestimmt anstregend von Euskirchen bis an die Ahr ohne Sattel


----------



## Freckles (31. Dezember 2015)

Hammer und echt beeindruckend!  Sieht aber ziemlich anstrengend aus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2015)

@hennig: weissde was eine dir bekannte Kommerner Radsportgröße dazu sagen würde:

"Wat wellste möt der höpperei, trödde moss de künne !"


----------



## H-P (1. Januar 2016)

Haha, der Verrückte.


----------



## sun909 (1. Januar 2016)

Goil


----------



## supasini (3. Januar 2016)

sehr geiles Viedeo, noch geilere Aktion. Das muss man erstmal versuchen um zu ermessen, was da an Fahrradbeherrschung hinter steckt. Toll!


----------



## Blades (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo und noch ein frohes neues!
Ich bin grade durch zufall auf euren Thread gestoßen.
Sieht sehr interessant aus was ihr da treibt.
Da ich aus Bonn komme und es somit nicht all zu weit in die Eifel habe wollte ich fragen ob man sich euch auch mal anschließen kann.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo Blades,

ab und an schreibe ich ne Tour im LMB aus, einfach mal reinschauen.

Servus
ML-RIDER


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Januar 2016)

Ja spitzen Video, immer wieder schön ihn fahren zu sehen


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. Januar 2016)

*Restschnee Runde Rureifel*








​*...mit 26" kann man nicht gescheid fahren*









​


----------



## Sportzigarillo (22. Januar 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ​*...mit 26" kann man nicht gescheid fahren*
> ​



...das kann ich so *definitiv* nicht bestätigen


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2016)

Lasst dem Restforum noch die Illusion perfekt 'nen Reifen aufpumpen zu können - nach EUCH iss nich mehr viel Luft nach oben...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2016)

Sportzigarillo schrieb:


> ...das kann ich so *definitiv* nicht bestätigen



Wohl doch  27,5er und 29er schaffen das ohne Umsetzen


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Februar 2016)

* De Zoch kütt  vs.  Biketour *​
...das Wetter machte uns die Entscheidung leicht.
Im Vorfeld die Wanderkarte nach gestrichelten Zick Zack Linien gescannt.
*
...leicht anfangen.*








​*...dann langsam steigern.*



















​
*...LV 301 unter sich.*



​


----------



## Normansbike (7. Februar 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Grenzgänger*
> 
> Monschau - Eupen - Monschau
> 
> ...


Habt ihr evt. einen Track davon? Gps...?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2016)

Das letzte Bild ist am besten ! Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> * De Zoch kütt  vs.  Biketour *​
> ...das Wetter machte uns die Entscheidung leicht.
> Im Vorfeld die Wanderkarte nach gestrichelten Zick Zack Linien gescannt.
> *
> ...


Nach dem letzten Bild kommt fließendes Wasser oder


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Februar 2016)

@Normansbike, hast PN


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Februar 2016)

@delphi1507,  ist aber mehr Gülle und die stinkt


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> @delphi1507,  ist aber mehr Gülle und die stinkt


Ich habe nicht getestet  , aber ein Kollege hat ein Bad genommen und sich an den Tritt Steinen das Schaltwerk ruiniert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2016)

De Männ haben sich auch geziert


----------



## Sportzigarillo (7. Februar 2016)

...da mir das eine Bild auch am besten gefällt, hab ich es nochmal kurz durch Photoshop gejagt ;-)




​http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1959902


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Biker,

ein Foto von unserer Samstagstour steht zur Auswahl zum _"Foto des Tages"._
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
über ein _"Like"_ freu ich mich natürlich.

Allaf


----------



## GeJott (8. Februar 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> ein Foto von unserer Samstagstour steht zur Auswahl zum _"Foto des Tages"._
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> ...


DONE 

Allaaf
Gerd


----------



## Trekki (8. Februar 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ein Foto von unserer Samstagstour steht zur Auswahl zum _"Foto des Tages"._


Das schaffst Du auch immer wieder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2016)

KLICK !



Trekki schrieb:


> Das schaffst Du auch immer wieder


Machen ja auch gute Bildas die Summit Connection


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2016)

Sportzigarillo schrieb:


> ...da mir das eine Bild auch am besten gefällt, hab ich es nochmal kurz durch Photoshop gejagt ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IHR findet irgendwann auch noch funktionierende Hexen in Baumstümpfen - unglaublich, die Anleihen an Moosen....
Chapeau auf datt neidisch machende Fotoforum, der Pete


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Februar 2016)

*  Underground - Biking *​

*...der Trail muß dem Trial weichen.*
























​*...Pumptrack Anlieger*




​*...vierer Palette*



 


​


----------



## Freckles (11. Februar 2016)

Boa, cool! Wo ist das?


----------



## sun909 (11. Februar 2016)

Freckles schrieb:


> Boa, cool! Wo ist das?



ich darf mal zitieren 

Indoor biken Sittard/Holland.
http://wood15.eu/


----------



## Normansbike (11. Februar 2016)

Sau geil, würde ich gerne auch können...


----------



## rlrider (12. Februar 2016)

Und ich hätte gerne so viel Zeit unter der Woche wie die Zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (17. Februar 2016)

*...schnell nochmal raus, bevor das Ahrtal wieder Schneefrei ist!*















​hab eindeutig einen Linksdrall


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2016)

Da bzw einen hügel weiter waren wir heute auch unterwegs.


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. Februar 2016)

hab Spuren von drei oder vier Bikes gesehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2016)

Wusst ich's doch das der Manni uns bei dem Wetter wieder mit Bikebildern peinigt   
Hab auf dem Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit noch vor mich hingegrübelt "Was einschöner stahlblauer Himmel, da is der Manni bestimmt im Ahrtal"


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. Februar 2016)

hast nix verpasst, im Ahrtal war eher grau & trüb.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2016)

Und Kalt alles gefroren, mit Schnee Auflage, von Rad absteigen war teilweise gefährlicher als fahren.... Hast nix verpasst


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2016)

Hat der geschätzte Mann mit Hefehintergrund - auf dem letzten Bild sichernd - gar einen teutonischen Gummistiefel am Fuße?!
Wäre stylebestimmend für 2016! Gespannt, der Pete


----------



## rlrider (18. Februar 2016)

Wer da war hat gut reden, du Hubert, ich dachte das selbe wie du


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hat der geschätzte Mann mit Hefehintergrund - auf dem letzten Bild sichernd - gar einen teutonischen Gummistiefel am Fuße?!
> Wäre stylebestimmend für 2016! Gespannt, der Pete


Gattin sacht sinn Überzieher - ziehe alles zurück und behaupte datt Gegenteil!
Auf datt die nächsten Jahre datt Restaugenlicht noch taugt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. Februar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Gattin sacht sinn Überzieher - ziehe alles zurück und behaupte datt Gegenteil!
> Auf datt die nächsten Jahre datt Restaugenlicht noch taugt....


So ist es, da hatt die holde Gattin recht....


----------



## delphi1507 (3. März 2016)

http://www.dav-koeln.de/cgi-bin/news.cgi?160303#08

Am 23.April den effels besser meiden....


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Am 23.April den effels besser meiden....


Apropos, was steht denn das WE an? Habe noch keinen Plan.


----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> http://www.dav-koeln.de/cgi-bin/news.cgi?160303#08
> 
> Am 23.April den effels besser meiden....


Aha, somit bin ich nich' allein mehrgleisig.....


----------



## flechte (8. März 2016)

Hi Manfred. Ich sag nochmal Danke für den Magic Mary! Habe ihn,  Deiner Beschreibung folgend, schlauchlos aufgezogen - funkt gut!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2016)

Wenn einer schlauchlos geht dann die magische Marie  

Apropos ...ich hätte noch ne Flasche Stans übrig...478mL ... oder ist das Zeugs haltbar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (8. März 2016)

Du sollst doch eh alle drei Monate nachkippen...der Klügere kippt nach, oder wie war das. 

Ich habe immer ein Fläschen auf Vorrat und die Milch war nie flockig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2016)

Ist die Milch schon steif und ranzig .....rauchste erstmal ne Ernte23


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2016)

Dem Hubert schiesst 'se schon wieder ein! Aus 4facher Er"väterung": Dichtmilch nährt nur Gerüchte, keinen Nachwuchs!


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2016)

Tausche Bier gegen Milch  !


----------



## H-P (9. März 2016)

Ich benutze das anstatt Milch...schmeckt einfach besser.


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2016)

ts ts ts...

Es ist doch Fastenzeit, kein Allohol und anderes Zeugs...!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2016)

... auch zu Cornflakes


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. März 2016)

*bevor die Fantasie ganz mit euch durchgeht...*


*!!!Die Sonnenstrahlen sollten nicht ungenutzt bleiben!!!*







​
*mit Tiefblick*








​*HR in der Luft ist anscheinend langweilig*


















​
​


----------



## rlrider (9. März 2016)

Sehr schön Jungs


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2016)

Alles richtig gemacht mit dem Wetter!

Schaut gut aus!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (9. März 2016)

Sauber, schöne Bilder!


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. März 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15885


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. März 2016)

Klingt gut, wäre gerne dabei, kann aber erst am Mi. abschätzen, ob ich die Arbeit so hinschieben kann, dass es geht ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2016)

Schade, eine Woche zu spät ....


----------



## H-P (15. März 2016)

Mist, an dem Tag habe ich ein Seminar.


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. März 2016)

*...an einem der bad weather days waren wir indoor biken.
Ein guter Freund war mit dabei, er hat uns gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat*


**​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2016)

Ey Futzy ich bin echt enttäuscht .... nichmal nen Backflip gestanden


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ey Futzy ich bin echt enttäuscht .... nichmal nen Backflip gestanden


Wart' ab, du kriegst ja noch in Bälde ein LV aussem Bergischen....


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2016)

ups, falscher Thread, sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (12. April 2016)

*...unser Motto für Samstag hieß "Flow"*

bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, aber nur zwei Grad  starteten wir ne Lux Runde.
Mit jedem Höhenmeter stieg die Temperatur, so das kurz die richtige Bekleidungswahl war.








​Vor lauter "Flow" wurde die Cam nicht oft gezückt!
Das Hightlight des Tages sollte ja auch noch folgen.




​Aus dem Wald ab in die Stadt.
In Trier vor der Porta Nigra, zog Tom Öhler mit seiner Bike-Trial-Show die Fans in seinen Bann



​

zum Glück benutzte er sein eigenes Auto








​mit ein paar Metern Anlauf spang er dann auf _lächerliche_ 14 (vierzehn) Paletten




​am Abend schauten wir uns noch den Live Vortrag von Harald Philipp "Flow" an.



​Anschließend


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2016)

Uh...da wären wir uns ja fast über die Stollen gefahren !


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2016)

Deja vu! Und ich dacht noch bei mir ob 'se durch Köterhinterlassenschaften jebrezzelt sind und beim Bikewash 
die Überraschung schlechthin erlebten.... Senor Öhler hammers auf Sizilien in San Vito gesehen; da tragen die 
stolzen Italiener Pluten von Assos und demmeln auf Baumarkt-Hardtail-Raketen - modisch hat halt Priorität im Süden!
Feiner Hungermacher zum rechten Zeitpunkt (komm hier 2 Wochen nitt raus...) - das "stay tuned" spar ich mir bei Euch;
IHR macht ett ja doch! LG, der Pete.


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. April 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15956


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15956




Mistmistmist - kann zu dem Termin nicht, bin erst am So. zurück; mit der Eifel habe ich irgendwie kein Glück!


----------



## flechte (19. April 2016)

Ich war letztes Woe dort - schönes Terrain ! Nächsten Sa leider schon was vor.

Macht mal den Stachelschwein-Trail..... wegradiert........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. April 2016)

@flechte: keine Details bitte im Forum benennen, heikler Spot!
Danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2016)

Stachelschwein ? War das nicht die Bezeichnung von den Frosthelmen ?
Jene welche Ihre eigenen Trails als "Hidden Trails" bezeichnen und TopSecret draus machen und im Gegenzug alles andere unter "Trails anderswo" schön breitklopfen ? Unsymphatisch sowas 

Egal ich hör schon auf


----------



## flechte (20. April 2016)

ok!


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. April 2016)

...die frühlingshaften Temperaturen zwangen uns förmlich aufs Bike

Wer wird erster auf dem Trail




​...die Schlüsselstellen im Visier












​...den vorstehenden Ast professionell geschützt







​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2016)

Manni ..... ick hab Dir für Samstach schonmal alles frei geblasen !













....ich wäre aber trotzdem dafür das du den LMB auf nächsten Samstag verschiebst 
Weil a) wirst du dann nicht nass !
und b) kann ich dann mitfahren


----------



## Sportzigarillo (21. April 2016)

c) ich wäre dann auch dabei 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## H-P (22. April 2016)

Geile Perspektive an der HB.


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. April 2016)

Guten Morgen Biker/innen,

von unserer Mittwochsrunde steht ein Bild zur Auswahl  "Zum Foto des Tages"
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

über ein Like würde ich mich sehr freuen.
!!!DANKE!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2016)

H-P schrieb:


> Geile Perspektive an der HB.



Ja und der Astralkörper macht das Bild erst richtig ..... RUND


----------



## H-P (22. April 2016)

Mit HB meinte ich auch Hintern Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (23. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> …..
> ....ich wäre aber trotzdem dafür das du den LMB auf nächsten Samstag verschiebst
> Weil a) wirst du dann nicht nass !
> …..



Und wir sind auch so nicht nass geworden 

Sehr schöne Tour! Vielen Dank für´s Guiden und Regen abbestellen, Manni 

Und wieder mal ein paar Stellen gezeigt bekommen, die bisher immer rechts oder links gelassen wurden 

Da hat es sich doch definitiv mal wieder gelohnt einen nassen Hintern zu riskieren 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2016)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da hat es sich doch definitiv mal wieder gelohnt einen nassen Hintern zu riskieren
> 
> Gruss,Melli


DER ist doch die Höchstbelohnung! MilliTrilliBillionen inne dritten Welt täten dafür meucheln und meckern! Stay POsitioniert, der Pete!


----------



## five40 (24. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> ....ich wäre aber trotzdem dafür das du den LMB auf nächsten Samstag verschiebst
> Weil a) wirst du dann nicht nass !


waren fast perfekte Bedingungen, auf meiner Zusatzrunde waren die Wurzeln schon wieder Trocken. Pünktlich mit den ersten Regentropfen ging es wieder nach Hause.
Danke an ML-Rider für die schöne Runde mit netten Mitfahrern.

Gruß
jens


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. April 2016)

@surftigresa
@five40

Gerne wieder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2016)

Un wo bleiben die Bilda ?




five40 schrieb:


> waren fast perfekte Bedingungen


Eben nur "fast"  aber es sei Euch gegönnt,einfach zu herrlich da


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. April 2016)

Geheime Komandosache


----------



## rlrider (25. April 2016)

Duu Manni, wir haben ja bald unser Einjähriges, was machen wir denn da??
Eifel Summits goes .......?


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2016)

Schwerelos! Andere Option gibbet nich bei euren der Schwerkraft entkoppelten Bildern!


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Mai 2016)

*...die spontanen Entscheidungen sind immer die Besten
und Boppard wird immer mehr zum Homespot.*




​*...auf schmalem Grat*




​*...steil ist meins*




​*...one tire show*




​.*..Spaßmodus*












​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2016)

Schöne Bilder von einem sonnigen tollen Tag!

Freitag haben wir noch Canyon und Koblenz ein wenig unsicher gemacht und dann den heftigen Hagel und das Absaufen des Campingplatzes im trockenen Auto erlebt, während nebenan im anderen Tal der Zug entgleiste...  War schon heftig heftig, was da runterkam...

grüße!


----------



## Dart (29. Mai 2016)

Tolle Bilder Manfred, Danke


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2016)

Samtags hat's Willingen erwischt - Zelte gingen fliegen, iss definitiv nicht der Mai den mers so erwartet haben....! Boppard iss jedenfalls ein Leckerli in Schlagweite!
Fährt sich jedesmal wie 3 Klimazonen hintereinander; Eifel pur....


----------



## sibu (30. Mai 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Boppard iss jedenfalls ein Leckerli in Schlagweite!
> Fährt sich jedesmal wie 3 Klimazonen hintereinander; Eifel pur....


Boppard ... Eifel ... -  Hiermit hast du dich als Erdkundelehrer qualifiziert


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2016)

dis***********! Jedes Mal wenn ich in Manni's Bilderreigen gerate verlier' ich die Erdung!
Die hauen soviel Verve in die Bilder datt man meint Insekten wären mit GoPro ausgestattet in den Dienst der Sache 
gebracht worden - tolles Forum, tolle Berichterstattung, tolles Nachtisch nach Bürotag!
Himmelsleiter schaut so flockig aus - wer davorsteht wird nochmal Einkehr halten!


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Juni 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust mitzukommen!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16036


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (7. Juni 2016)

Lust habe ich immer,
aber die Zeit nicht,
muss noch ein Wenig arbeiten.


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Juni 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16055


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Juli 2016)

*...dieses Tattoo im Wald ist ein Garant für 'ne spannende Runde*




​*...Bike-Balance.*




​*...Treppen, unsere ewiger Begleiter.*








​*...Achtung Liteville's von rechts*




​*...'ne Extrashow für die Mädels*




​*... wenn das mal keine Sackgasse ist*




​*... und das alte YT läuft und läuft*




​*...kein Beitrag ohne Hinterrad in der Luft*







​

*muß nochmal die Chipkarte kontrollieren, finde bestimmt noch ein paar Pics*


----------



## Sportzigarillo (1. Juli 2016)

Geiler Tag & geile Runde


----------



## flechte (1. Juli 2016)

Top Revier ! Ich wäre öfters da wenn die Anfahrt durch die ganze Eifel nicht immer so lang wäre...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich wieder fit bin müsst Ihr mich mal mitnehmen Männer


----------



## flechte (1. Juli 2016)

Ich bin wohl übernäxtes Woe 16./17.07 dort - wenn es Sonne hat !!


----------



## Sportzigarillo (1. Juli 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder fit bin müsst Ihr mich mal mitnehmen Männer



wird erledigt


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen,
das Bild unserer Müllerthal-Tour steht zur Wahl zum "Foto des Tages"



​wer es liken möchte: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2028289?in=potdPool

DANKE


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2016)

Done


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2016)

+1


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2016)

Done


----------



## Sechser (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Juli 2016)

es hat zum Foto des Tages gereicht.
DANKE, für die vielen likes.


----------



## GeJott (3. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch!
Wir waren vor kurzem auch wieder da!


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2016)

Sehr gut!


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. Juli 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *muß nochmal die Chipkarte kontrollieren, finde bestimmt noch ein paar Pics*


​*@Konfuzius, 
was wir bei unserer gemeinsamen Tour weggelassen haben, ist durchaus noch spannend
Guckst du hier,*












​*@Sportzigarillo,
was denkst du gerade*




​*...we love stairs*












​


Sportzigarillo schrieb:


> Geiler Tag & geile Runde






​*Rrrichtig*
​
​


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juli 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> @Konfuzius,
> was wir bei unserer gemeinsamen Tour weggelassen haben, ist durchaus noch spannend
> Guckst du hier,


Ja, hab schon gesehen, dass ihr die Tour diesmal komplett gemacht habt 
Die Schlucht vom ersten Bild ist cool, ne? 

Ich muss da auch nochmal hin, wenn das Wetter mal wieder wird...
Eure Bilder machen echt Lust drauf!


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Juli 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust mitzukommen!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (19. Juli 2016)

Immer wenn mein Kollege in Urlaub ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2016)

Manni is aber nich dein Kollege oder ?


----------



## H-P (19. Juli 2016)

Dann hätte ich ja nie frei.


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Juli 2016)

*
...war ne coole Idee von Patrick, diesen Trail noch mal zu fahren*








​*...die Naturhindernisse machen aus S2 ne S3 Stelle*








​*...das nächste Pfädchen war nicht ohne, es hatte einige "difficult exercises"*







​
*... Eifel Summit*



​


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Juli 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *... Eifel Summit*



Ohne Rad?! ;-)

OK, fahrbar ist aber auch anders


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2016)

Seid ihr Schr Mitte gefahren? 

Bin mir von den Bildern nicht ganz sicher 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Juli 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Seid ihr Schr Mitte gefahren?
> 
> Bin mir von den Bildern nicht ganz sicher
> 
> Schönen Gruß!



yes, 
da waren aber einige Probleme für uns heute nicht lösbar


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juli 2016)

Mir fällt da nix mehr zu ein! Da fokussierste dich auf Sella, 601, Panik & Konsorten und da haut' ihr immer noch aus bekanntem
(na, datt vergessen mers mal..., setze "scheinbar bekanntem...") Territorium einen raus datt mers glaubt Gravitation wäre
der Schräge des Lapptopps abhold'! Wie gewohnt heul Hammerhai.... Ihr seid's die Zuckerschnecken der KBU.


----------



## Sportzigarillo (19. Juli 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mir fällt da nix mehr zu ein! Da fokussierste dich auf Sella, 601, Panik & Konsorten und da haut' ihr immer noch aus bekanntem
> (na, datt vergessen mers mal..., setze "scheinbar bekanntem...") Territorium einen raus datt mers glaubt Gravitation wäre
> der Schräge des Lapptopps abhold'! Wie gewohnt heul Hammerhai.... Ihr seid's die Zuckerschnecken der KBU.



Danke für die Lobenden Worte! Komm das nächste mal doch einfach mal mit, dann siehst du, das es keine Zauberei ist ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juli 2016)

Ich werde der "in Mull" sein!


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> yes,
> da waren aber einige Probleme für uns heute nicht lösbar



Shit,
da hätte ich noch ein paar Ideen gehabt 

Hoffe nächstes Mal klappt es dabn...
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> yes,
> da waren aber einige Probleme für uns heute nicht lösbar



Das geht doch nur mitm 520er Lenker oder ? :lol


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juli 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *
> ...war ne coole Idee von Patrick, diesen Trail noch mal zu fahren*
> 
> 
> ...


Seit ihr den Ausgang von dem Pfad mit dem Zusatzhindernis auch gefahren?


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Juli 2016)

@delphi1507 
nee, in meinem Bikerleben nicht mehr!


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juli 2016)

Genau das dachte ich mir vor ein paar Wochen auch


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juli 2016)

Sportzigarillo schrieb:


> Danke für die Lobenden Worte! Komm das nächste mal doch einfach mal mit, dann siehst du, das es keine Zauberei ist ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich wäre - mit freier Gleitsicht auf eure Pics - datt Senkblei im Tourenbericht! Dann lieber sehenden Auges anne Marmolada verenden - da gibt's wenigstens ein Marterl! "Hier liegen meine Gebeine - ich wünscht ett wären Deine!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (14. August 2016)

*MTB fahren ist nicht schwer.*
Wenn man einen Kameramann dabei hat, auch nicht viel schwerer.
Selbst fahren, filmen und schneiden ist dagegen durchaus schwieriger.


​


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2016)

Schick!

Vom Urlaub?

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. August 2016)

...schau mal genau hin, ist ein Hometrail.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2016)

Gute Perspektiven  
Hab doch tatsächlich bis zum Drop am Ende gehandelt ob es da ist wo ich vermutete ... aber der Drop hats verraten


----------



## flechte (15. August 2016)

karniggel, karniggel allein durch den Wald... - super Filmchen !!


----------



## jokomen (16. August 2016)

Alleine Fahren, filmen und schneiden ist Maloche. Da kann ich ein Lied von singen !


----------



## GeJott (17. August 2016)

Klasse Film 

Home Trail rockt !


----------



## flechte (18. August 2016)

Guten Morgen, heut wirds schön!
Ich fahr nochmal ab späten Mittag in der Ahr von Dernau die üblichen Berglein und schau in die Sonne.
Vielleicht mag noch jemand. Dann PN


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. August 2016)

*...auch mit dem Hardtail bleibt der Spaß nicht auf der Strecke*

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2016)

hehehe gewagte Idee durch die Regenrinne


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. August 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> hehehe gewagte Idee durch die Regenrinne



war gerade nix drin


----------



## Handlampe (21. August 2016)

Immer wieder sehr schön, deine Filme, Manfred.
...aber...was ist das für ein neuer Stil mit der "Filmbeschleunigung"
Gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. 
Ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache, aber normalerweise sieht deine Fahrweise immer sehr elegant aus....dadurch aber nicht mehr...


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. August 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Immer wieder sehr schön, deine Filme, Manfred.
> ...aber...was ist das für ein neuer Stil mit der "Filmbeschleunigung"
> Gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.
> Ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache, aber normalerweise sieht deine Fahrweise immer sehr elegant aus....dadurch aber nicht mehr...



Hallo Uwe,
Konstruktive Kritik, immer gerne.
Bin mit meinem Videobearbeitungsprogramm noch in der Experimentierphase und fand diesen Regler ziemlich spannend.
Aber hast Recht, muß nicht sein.


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. August 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16149


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> Konstruktive Kritik, immer gerne.
> Bin mit meinem Videobearbeitungsprogramm noch in der Experimentierphase und fand diesen Regler ziemlich spannend.
> Aber hast Recht, muß nicht sein.



Bösje spölle muss och ens sin 
Wenigstens wiedermal die Bikeerlebnisse mitte Kommuniti jeteilt ... nur so schafft man neue Anreize


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportzigarillo (26. August 2016)

*...nach ein paar Videos mal wieder ein Bild!*

Hab gestern beim "rumrollen" diese Mauer entdeckt... Heute musste ich dann nochmal mit der Kamera hin und dabei ist dieses Bild entstanden ;-)


----------



## Sportzigarillo (27. August 2016)

Wer möchte darf es gerne liken!

Mein Bild steht heute zur Auswahl für das* "Foto des Tages"

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2051118*
*
Danke! *


----------



## sun909 (27. August 2016)

Erledigt...
Grüße!


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. August 2016)

dito


----------



## jokomen (3. September 2016)

Hey ihr Stollenquäler,
ein Foto von mir ist als Vorschlag zum Foto des Tages eingestellt worden. Wenn es gefällt, würde ich mich über einen Stern sehr freuen.


----------



## flechte (21. September 2016)

*Wems schmeckt:  http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16167 .  Noch sind die Schluchten trocken genug...*


----------



## Sportzigarillo (28. September 2016)

*Nach über einem halben Jahr Abstinenz, waren wir gestern nochmals am Teufelsloch...*




Am Ende der Runde noch eine kleine Spielerei, leider nur noch mit dem Handy daher das Format...


War auf jeden fall ein lustiger Nachmittag 

PS: Der Plan ist ein komplettes Video Teufelsloch/Schwarzes Kreuz zu machen, allerdings erst wenn auch noch die letzte Schlüsselstelle geknackt ist!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2016)

Jod jefaahre


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. September 2016)

Hallo Männer's 
gut gefahren und das Zusatzvideo, Respekt, Versetzen mal andersrum.

viele Grüße aus dem Vinschgau!


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Oktober 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16211


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Oktober 2016)

Ein paar Mitbringsel von unserem Auslandsaufenthalt
Die feinen Trails mit Digicam und Gopro verewigt, den Rotwein und das Olivenöl eingekellert.

Wo die Freaks mit Downhillern runterbretzeln, versuch ich mich mal mit dem Hardtail

​Mille grazie


----------



## sun909 (3. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das ist ein feines Stück Trail


----------



## rlrider (4. Oktober 2016)

Geniales Ende


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. Oktober 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> versuch ich mich mal mit dem Hardtail


Du fährst das völlig falsch! Du hast ja die ganzen Drops umfahren und eine neue Serpentinenlinie aufgemacht. Damit zerstörst Du die Trails! Das kommt davon, wenn man das falsche Material verwendet.


----------



## 911er-jeck (4. Oktober 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Ein paar Mitbringsel von unserem Auslandsaufenthalt
> Die feinen Trails mit Digicam und Gopro verewigt, den Rotwein und das Olivenöl eingekellert.
> 
> Wo die Freaks mit Downhillern runterbretzeln, versuch ich mich mal mit dem Hardtail
> ...



hallo, schönes Video, wie immer bei 
müsste es im Abspann bei Musik nicht "Blank and Jones" heißen?
Grüße Werner


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Du fährst das völlig falsch! Du hast ja die ganzen Drops umfahren und eine neue Serpentinenlinie aufgemacht. Damit zerstörst Du die Trails! Das kommt davon, wenn man das falsche Material verwendet.



Man kann also fast sagen: Der Manni hat die Drops gelutscht...

Sehr schönes Video. Daumen hoch.


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. Oktober 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Du fährst das völlig falsch! Du hast ja die ganzen Drops umfahren und eine neue Serpentinenlinie aufgemacht. Damit zerstörst Du die Trails! Das kommt davon, wenn man das falsche Material verwendet.


ich glaube, so wie ich gefahren bin, war der Trail mal angedacht.
Bis die Profis der Direttissima gefolgt sind



911er-jeck schrieb:


> hallo, schönes Video, wie immer bei
> müsste es im Abspann bei Musik nicht "Blank and Jones" heißen?
> Grüße Werner


, da hast du Recht, shit happens.



Handlampe schrieb:


> Der Manni hat die Drops gelutscht...


der war gut


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schickes Filmchen Manfred. Hat mich daran erinnert das es Zeit wird mal wieder mit dir zu fahren


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Oktober 2016)

War heute eine super Runde bei bestem Wetter. Paar Baustellen sind geblieben und müssen nochmal in Angriff genommen werden. Nochmals Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (6. Oktober 2016)

Na toll, da war ja der komplette Hochadel vertreten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ne ich war ja nich dabei


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Oktober 2016)

Hallo H-P,

gegen Ende der Runde hatte sich noch ein lustiger Biker uns angeschlossen
Er behauptete er wäre ein guter Freund von dir.
Sein Arbeitsgerät war ein schwarzes 301ser mit gelben Mavic Felgen.
Der war nicht nur voll lustig, der konnte auch noch fahren wir der Teufel


----------



## Sportzigarillo (6. Oktober 2016)

...zur Ergänzung:

301 MK11 gr. XL 
XT Bremsen
Rote Syntace Moto Griffe
Klickpedale...

Ja er hat einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Der war nicht nur voll lustig, der konnte auch noch fahren wir der Teufel



Erst dacht ich an eine bekannte Bikegrösse aus Weiler a.B. .... dafür ist der Rahmen aber zu gross  .... für bekannte Gesichter mit passendem Rahmen trifft aber "fahren wie der Teufel" nicht zu  ....


----------



## H-P (9. Oktober 2016)

Der Andreas ist ein Tier und von der Sorte habe ich noch zwei hier bei uns im Flachland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (10. Oktober 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Erst dacht ich an eine bekannte Bikegrösse aus Weiler a.B. .... dafür ist der Rahmen aber zu gross  .... für bekannte Gesichter mit passendem Rahmen trifft aber "fahren wie der Teufel" nicht zu  ....



Ich lese mit Hubert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2016)

Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Oktober 2016)

*Exploring!
Auf der Suche nach neuen Trails.*

Die Mosel ist schnell erreicht _"Schau'n mer mal" _was wir da so finden
_


_

_



_​Felsiges Gelände mit super Grip.







​...es wurde schwieriger.




​...schmale Treppen, die kennt man ja auch von der Ahr.








​ob er sich traut




​sischer dat!




​Hobbit ähnliche Landschaften.







​*we'll be back*

​


----------



## Sportzigarillo (14. Oktober 2016)

*War ein schöner & anstrengender Tag *


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen Eifel,
ein der Bilder von der gestrigen Tour steht zur Wahl zum
*
"Foto des Tages".*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2071672?in=potdPool

Über ein Like freue ich mich natürlich.

DANKE


----------



## H-P (15. Oktober 2016)

Erledigt.


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Oktober 2016)

...dank eurer vielen Likes hat es zum _*"Foto des Tages"*_ gereicht


----------



## hummock (17. Oktober 2016)




----------



## H-P (18. Oktober 2016)

hummock schrieb:


>



Uli, sollen wir mal unsere Bilder von der Ahr am Wochenende einstellen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2016)

H-P schrieb:


> Uli, sollen wir mal unsere Bilder von der Ahr am Wochenende einstellen.



her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (18. Oktober 2016)

Da sind nur leere Weinflaschen drauf zu sehen.


----------



## H-P (18. Oktober 2016)

Kleines after Bike Massaker.

Das Drama fing an dem Weinstand an der Bunten Kuh an und endete im Kloster Marienthal.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2016)

Oha das gab aber Harrwurzelentzündung


----------



## H-P (18. Oktober 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oha das gab aber Harrwurzelentzündung



Da wo noch Haarwurzeln vorhanden sind.


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. Oktober 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16245


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2016)

Endlich mal dabei  
Hoffentlich macht mir der AG kein strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## H-P (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich auch.


----------



## sun909 (25. Oktober 2016)

Schaff ich leider nicht, viel Spaß!

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (25. Oktober 2016)

Neid! HM-unabhängiger Neid! Abseits des WE, also potentiell Streßfrei in le-terrain-wo'-mers-Namen-vermeiden mit Hefe und Chemie im Spiel - hier geht mers großes Kino verloren! Aber natürlich: Danke für's teilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Oktober 2016)

...schaufel dir frei und komm mit!


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Oktober 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...schaufel dir frei und komm mit!


Du glaubst gar nicht wie gerne ich das tun würde, leider kränkelt mein Sohn vor sich hin, mal schauen wie es ihm bis do geht, vielleicht lässt sich noch was hin biegen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2016)

*Eifel Summits @ Dutch Mountains*

Alles richtig gemacht ... bestes Wetter .... feine Trails .... super Mitfahrer .... wat willste mehr 

Bilder:





Zigarre im Anflug 





Fokusiert





Rum um den Steinfladen





So geht das ... genau






Wurzelbehandlung





Kleinen Stein überfahren 





[email protected]





Haaaaaaaaaaloooooooooooooo hier gehts runter ...............





Aaaaaaaaah daaaaaaaa 





Da fehlt ein Stein ....ganz klar !





Die jungen wilden ... einfach zu schnell für den Autofokus





Vile Hände schaffen schnell ein Ende .... oder wie war das? 

Alle Bilder

Feinste Donnerstagsnachmittags Unterhaltung ... Danke Manni !



​


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2016)

Sehe da wo Fotos sein sollen nur Durchfahrt verboten Schilder


----------



## Sportzigarillo (28. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den lustigen Nachmittag!

Endlich mal ein paar Forumslegenden live kennengelernt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sehe da wo Fotos sein sollen nur Durchfahrt verboten Schilder



War ja auch so 

Jetzt müsstest du aber mehr sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (28. Oktober 2016)

Coole Ausfahrt! Nettes Team !!


----------



## H-P (28. Oktober 2016)

Super Guide, tolle Truppe und wie immer schön mit Wort und Bildern von Hubert dokumentiert.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Oktober 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> War ja auch so
> 
> Jetzt müsstest du aber mehr sehen



Japp! Nur ist jetzt der Neid noch größer.....


----------



## Pete04 (28. Oktober 2016)

Auf dem letzten Pic wird der motivierte Biker von 3 Händen geschubst! Schönes Mezzomix aus mitteilsamen Collegas,
definitiv allet richtig gemacht! Beim Klick auf "alle Bilder" will uns der Autor für dumm vertüten und erklärt
bei allen Pics die Location für Hambach! Nää, Collega - da simmer ausgeschlafen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2016)

Adel verpflichtet


----------



## hummock (30. Oktober 2016)

H-P schrieb:


> Uli, sollen wir mal unsere Bilder von der Ahr am Wochenende einstellen.



bei den Bildern hätte uns keiner mehr mitgenommen


----------



## Pete04 (30. Oktober 2016)

...aber vielleicht vom Flaschenpfand Hin- und Rückreise finanziert?! Nachhaltigkeit iss ja Gebot der Stunde!
Für ein "Kostprobenpic" wär' ett Netz sicher dankbar...kann ja ein frühes "Verlaufsstadium" darstellen....
 Der Einkehrfaktor lässt nachweisslich die Winzer unserer Sache zugetan sein - daher ein Dicker Dank den Genussbikern im Rudel...


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. November 2016)

​


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2016)

Tolle Idee 

.... ich will auch wieder in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt fahren


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2016)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Tolle Idee
> 
> .... ich will auch wieder in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt fahren



Was hält dich davon ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2016)

1:00 mit dem Licht durch den Torbogen --->> Einfach Weltklasse !


----------



## Pete04 (11. November 2016)

...und ich dachte ett Jesuskind fährt jetzt 26'!.... Ganz nah' anne Marienerscheinung - Vinschgau iss datt neue Lourdes!
Wir waren wie von (Appel)SiEnen - da ward' der Manni uns erschienen  Die Gute kuckt immer so fragend wenn ich sonnengeblendet
vom Laptop wegtorkel....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

Und wieder steht ein KBU Foto zur Wahl des FdT:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2082974?in=potdPool


----------



## delphi1507 (14. November 2016)

Done


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. November 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16288


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. November 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16298


----------



## jokomen (1. Dezember 2016)

Habe das Video gerade erst gesehen, TOP !


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Dezember 2016)

du hast doch auch was neues, wo finde ich das den


----------



## jokomen (2. Dezember 2016)

Leider noch nicht hoch geladen, ist ja ein 30min-Film.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (5. Dezember 2016)

...LAST LIGHT



​


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Dezember 2016)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16316


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2016)

Mensch, Manni!  Ich hab' dich mittlerweile querverlinkt zu Johannes 23, der Gute Hirte! Wochentags so Paradiese
auszupreisen - da gebühren der DIMB abber mal ordentlich Streicheleinheiten! Hab' mich sehr über den Smalltalk beim
Tonnenglühen gefreut - hier fällt mir auf: bei der Gettoweihnacht fehlt noch die Einschwörung auffe Berufsgenossenschaft:


> Teilnehmervoraussetzungen (LESEN!):
> Du solltest konditionell in der Lage sein, die o.g. Tourdaten zu bewältigen.


 Kann mich leider nicht jede Woche als Frisör (Mo.) oder Arzt (Mi., meist Nachmittag) verkleiden,
aber ich freu' mich 'ne Frikadelle ans Knie zu wissen datt WIR da draussen rumgeistern....
Live prosper, der Pete.


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. Januar 2017)

*...der Nachmittag war to nice um nicht fotografiert zu werden.*



















​


​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2017)

Hamma Bilda


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2017)

Sehr schick, Manni!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2017)

Ne sportliche Zigarette, ein buntes Manni - mehr braucht die Welt nitt! Mal wieder ein optisches Leckerli
um die Couch zu hassen...!


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo Biker,

einige pics von unserer Tour gestern stehen zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages

Danke für's liken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2017)

Done  aber ich fürchte das wird nix ... Fullface Fraktion vorraus


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Februar 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16350


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. Februar 2017)

Trailinfo:
...Seilbahntrail sieht ziemlich übel aus, da haben die Wildschweine ne Party gefeiert
Anschließend ist die Rotte zum Schrock rüber und haben da wohl weitergefeiert


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Februar 2017)

Ja die haben im ganzen Ahrtal gefeiert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2017)

Das sind wir selber schuld !
Weil wir Möuntnbeika ja immer und überall herkrachen scheuchen wir die ja auf,
defakto hat dem Jäger ja dann keine Möglichkeit die zu erlegen


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2017)

Paar sind auch schon auf 2 Räder umgestiegen! Neien, Unfug, aber so gefräste Hangwege sind schon eine schiere Freude!
Langfristig hilft nur die Schwarzkittel davon zu überzeugen datt die hangabwärts gelegenen Trailwurzeln leckerer sind....


----------



## Sportzigarillo (11. Februar 2017)

...Da uns das Wetter heute schon einen Strich durch die Planung gemacht hat und es für morgen auch nicht besser aussieht.

Werden wir nochmal Indoor an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten! 

*Es geht nach Sittard (Holland) zum WOOD15 www.wood15.eu*

Der Park hat morgen von 10 - 17Uhr geöffnet (Tageskarte kostet 12€).

Die Halle ist nicht beheizt, aber nach kurzer Einrollrunde ist es warm genug um mit kurzer Hose und Langarmshirt zu fahren. (Helm und Protektoren sind natürlich von Vorteil) 

Es ist für jeden was dabei: Pumptracks, MTB/BMX Lines, Foampit (damit der Backflip endlich klappt ), Holzelemente uvm. Schaut euch einfach die Website mal an.

Zum Schluss kann man dann noch gemütlich einen Kaffee in der Halle trinken und hat den Sonntag ohne nass zu werden und zu Putzen perfekt genutzt!

Natürlich kann man das auch als Reha Runde deklarieren ;-) All zu viele KM und HM werden es nicht 

Wer also Lust hat kann sich ML-Rider & mir gerne anschließen!

Wir werden ab 12 Uhr da sein


----------



## sun909 (11. Februar 2017)

Sportzigarillo schrieb:


> ...Da uns das Wetter heute schon einen Strich durch die Planung gemacht hat und es für morgen auch nicht besser aussieht.
> 
> Werden wir nochmal Indoor an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten!
> 
> ...



Schöner Plan, "Junior"!

Leider nachmittags schon verplant 

Freue mich auf pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Februar 2017)

Indoor Technik Session!








​Traktor Pulling



​...weiß nicht wie das heißt, sah aber cool aus
















​Three Sixty
















​Backflip



















​


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. Februar 2017)

...von unserem "Indoor-Bike-Ausflug" ist ein pic bei der Auswahl zum FdT.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

wer's liken möchte
DANKE


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Februar 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16367


----------



## Trialeddy (28. Februar 2017)

Schade


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2017)

Ach, ich fahre viel lieber am Wochenende im Regen rum ...... Grrrrr ...... 

Viel Spass, geniess die Sonne!


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. März 2017)

*Frühlingsgefühle an der Oberahr*









​*Tiefblick*




​*eng & steil*







​


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2017)

Die ersten 3 sind glaube ich klar bei den letzten beiden Rätse ich noch...


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2017)

Und Manfred: Habt ihr alle Serpentinen geschafft?
Das müssten ja die sein, worüber wir letztens gesprochen haben


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. März 2017)

yes,
nach X-Versuchen hatten wir's drauf.
Schätze die ein oder andere ist S3++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2017)

Wir haben uns auch endlich mal wieder aus der Comfort-Zone entwickelt und mannig Spaß gehabt!
Schiefer iss datt neue Wellness! PS: Ich hatte heut' ein geiles Leben....


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. März 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust.
Vielleicht noch eine Trainingseinheit für die *SAU Tour* Teilnehmer!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16391


----------



## surftigresa (19. März 2017)

... hmmmm, da führt mich aber einer in Versuchung    

Ich blocke mal meinen Kalender und schaue ob Kunde und Kollegen einsehen, dass ich noch eine Trainingseinheit brauche.....  vielleicht klappt es ja  kann aber erst Dienstag Abend endgültig entscheiden.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. März 2017)

... ich müsste um 18 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein => kann mich jemand mit dem KFZ mitnehmen, oder ist vielleicht ein früherer Start möglich? Grüße B


----------



## surftigresa (20. März 2017)

Ein NOCH früherer Start ist für mich nicht machbar.... aber wenn ich es schaffe meinen Kalender sauber zu halten könnte ich Dich mit zurück nehmen (hin geht nicht, da komme ich nicht an Bonn vorbei)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. März 2017)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ein NOCH früherer Start ist für mich nicht machbar.... aber wenn ich es schaffe meinen Kalender sauber zu halten könnte ich Dich mit zurück nehmen (hin geht nicht, da komme ich nicht an Bonn vorbei)


... ein sehr nettes Angebot, mit dem ich an der Tour teilnehmen könnte; sollen wir Dienstagabend kurz telefonieren? Grüße B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (20. März 2017)

Bernd ich muss um spaätestens 1500 wieder am Parkplatz sein, würde gegen 10 starten wollen. Mitnehmen ist kein Problem.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. März 2017)

... jetzt wird es schwierig, da ich zuvor bereits Meli angesprochen habe; ist es OK, am Dienstagabend die Dinge festzuzurren? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. März 2017)

Klar mir reicht das... Werde mittwoch so oder so irgendwas fahren...
Und ggf sa auch


----------



## surftigresa (20. März 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... ein sehr nettes Angebot, mit dem ich an der Tour teilnehmen könnte; sollen wir Dienstagabend kurz telefonieren? Grüße B



Ok, machen wir so


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2017)

Falls am Mittwoch Sven weiterhin gleichfalls fährt, würde ich mit ihm fahren: Keiner fährt allein, Meli hat keinen größeren Umweg und Orga-Streß, und ich werde wieder eher in Bonn sein. Paßt das? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. März 2017)

Von meiner Seite passt das wäre dann wohl vermutlich so gegen 10 oder kurz danach an der bekannten Tanke, sammel vorher noch einen Kollegen ein... note an mich... also Träger auf die Kupplung schmeißen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2017)

Das hört sich gut an, dann bis um 10 an der Tanke Grüße Bernd.


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2017)

Habe erfolgreich meinen Kalender verteidigt 

Freu mich sehr, endlich mal wieder eine Tour mit Dir zu fahren!


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. März 2017)

Freut mich, dass du dabei bist
@Rosinantenfahrt, vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2017)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im Wald, ich werde mal bei Meli durchrufen, falls wir gegen 14 Uhr in der Nähe eures Startpunktes sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bernd ich muss um spaätestens 1500 wieder am Parkplatz sein, würde gegen 10 starten wollen. Mitnehmen ist kein Problem.


Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen und die gute Tour!


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2017)

Gerne!


----------



## surftigresa (22. März 2017)

Tolle Tour, tolle Truppe und natürlich toller Guide 

@ML-RIDER ,
Vielen Dank, dass Du mich aus dem Büro geholt hast und an die zahlreichen Mitfahrer besten Dank für einen perfekten Nachmittag..... wenn es nach mir ginge, würden wir das jetzt jedn Mittwoch machen


----------



## surfnico (22. März 2017)

Jo da schließ ich mich an, super Truppe, super Tour. Danke Mani


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2017)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Tolle Tour, tolle Truppe und natürlich toller Guide
> 
> @ML-RIDER ,
> Vielen Dank, dass Du mich aus dem Büro geholt hast und an die zahlreichen Mitfahrer besten Dank für einen perfekten Nachmittag..... wenn es nach mir ginge, würden wir das jetzt jedn Mittwoch machen


Falls du regelmäßig unter der Woche bzw, so ich den Mittwoch frei habe gerne, kann dann mi aber immer nur bis max 15:00.

Sa würde ich so es bei mir klappt noch Mal ne Runde ab walportzheim fahren.


----------



## surftigresa (23. März 2017)

Ne, das ist leider nur die Ausnahme bei mir..... aber wenn es nach mir ginge......


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2017)

Wer mit auf die heutige Sonnentour mag: Start 13:30 Uhr Ahrweiler Parkplatz unter der Seilbahn


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2017)

[emoji29]


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> [emoji29]


... dafür muss ich dann morgen 'ran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeLima (27. März 2017)

surfnico schrieb:


> Jo da schließ ich mich an, super Truppe, super Tour. Danke Mani


Auch von mir ein Danke! War eine tollte Tour und hat mich auf jeden Fall motiviert, zu üben, damit ich beim nächsten Mal die eine oder andere Schlüsselstelle angehen kann.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (4. April 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Frühlingsgefühle an der Oberahr*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*...kamen gestern auch bei mir auf*


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. April 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16428


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2017)

Icke


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. April 2017)

...freut mich


----------



## surftigresa (9. April 2017)

Ich auch  ... ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2017)

Nun habe ich die Termine für Mi. geklärt: Könnte dabei sein, falls ich um spätestens 17:50 Uhr in Ahrweiler - oder entsprechend an einem anderen Bahnhof an der Strecke - den Zug Richtung Bonn nehmen kann; paßt das? Grüße B.


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. April 2017)

Hallo Bernd,
wir sind ja im Dunstkreis von Altenahr unterwegs.
Zwischen 17.00-17.30 sind wir wieder zurück, das sollte
dann passen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2017)

In Altenahr müsste ich an um 17:11 Uhr den Zug nehmen, da sonst die Taktung nicht passt; evtl. muss ich dann eine Auffahrt auf der Hälfte abbrechen, oder jemand gibt mir einen "Lift" zurück Richtung Bonn ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. April 2017)

Mit Kamera und Fernbedienung am Lenker auf Entdeckungsreise



​





Bike & Biker in the middle



​


...enge Kiste







​


...die Treppe am Turm wollte ich auch, aber unten fehlten einige Stufen



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2017)

Hoffe es hat Dir gefallen da


----------



## H-P (24. April 2017)

Och, die paar Stufen.


----------



## tom_ass (28. April 2017)

Moin zusammen,

hab da mal ne Frage zum Ahrtal. Genauer Altenahr.
Würde mir gerne am Wochenende mal Engels- und Teufelsley anschauen.
Ich weiß das das eher BBS / Stolperbiken wird als eine wirkliche Tour.

Daher die Frage von wo aus sich die Anfahrt lohnt.
Von Nord nach Süd oder anders rum?

Zur Not wird es der alt bekannte Dreiklang aus Serpentinen, Katzley und Bunte Kuh (Walporzheim)

Danke euch für die Hilfe & VG
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

Also die Engelsley würde ich weder von Süd nach Nord noch umgekehrt angehen, das ist fast schon Klettersteig, gugsdu:




Das kraxeln dort wird wohl auch seit dem letzten tödlichen Unfall dort nicht mehr ganz so gern gesehen da es auch kein offizieller Wanderweg ist.

Meinst du Teufelsley oder Teufelsloch ? Letzteres fahre ich von Nord nach Süd Richtung. Teufelsley ist ein Felsen östlich der Engelsley gelegen, da kann min direkt auch nicht drüber fahren ( bin ich zumindest der Meinung ) da geht nur was dran vorbei.


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. April 2017)

Also Engelsley Grat!! ist in beiden Richtungen unfahrbar, man kann zwar aus beiden Seiten ein Stück hochschieben/tragen und wieder runterfahren, aber das lohnt eher nicht, ausserdem ist es mitten im NSG Langfigtal, daher sowieso eher ein NoGo.
TeufelsLEY ist ein kleiner Gipfel, aus der einen Richtung kommt man nur als geübter Bergwanderer ohne Handeinsatz hoch. Aus der anderen Richtung auch nicht, zusätzlich hat diese Richtung eine SEHR exponierte Stelle, wo man einen netten 10-20 m Freiflug hinlegen kann.

Für eine alpine Wanderung sind beide sehr schön, nicht umsonst gehen die Frühjahrs-Testwanderungen der lokalen Alpenvereine über beide Gipfel. (hier kann man bei unbekannten Leuten schauen, wie sie in alpinem Gelände klarkommen


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. April 2017)

PS: und ein besonderes NoGo an einem langen WE mit schönem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (28. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das kraxeln dort wird wohl auch seit dem letzten tödlichen Unfall dort nicht mehr ganz so gern gesehen


Das war aber am TeufelsLOCH, wo eine Dame oben über das Loch geklettert war und dann nach vorne auf die Treppen runterfiel, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2017)

Ja, der tödliche Unfall war am Teufelsloch. Dort ist letztes Jahr auch ein Gedenkstein von den DAV-Mitgliedern aufgestellt worden.

grüße


----------



## tom_ass (28. April 2017)

Super Jungs.

Danke für die vielen, hilfreichen Infos.

Engelsley ist dann erstmal raus bzw. schau ich mir nur die Serpentinen an die ab der Feuerwache hoch gehen.

Die Teufelsley (mit dem Teufelsloch oben drauf wenn ich mich nicht irre) werde ich anschl. versuchen.

Gibt es denn sonst noch schöne (auch gerne exponierte steile Stellen) die ihr empfehlen könnt?

Vom Schildkopf hinunter nach Kreuzberg (so stehen die Namen zumindest in der Kompass App) sind laut Karte auch viele Serpentinen untergebracht. Vielleicht kennt den Trail ja jemand.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2017)

Am 29.und 30.4 den Bereich um Dernau/walportzheim meiden, dort findet eine Veranstaltung weinfrühling statt. Parkplätze und Platz auf den Trails dürfte Mangelware werden!

schildkopf lohnt kaum, da der Weg bis zur Abfahrt eher BBS ist als fahren... Und so viele Tiefemeter die schön zu fahren sind kommen letzten Endes nicht zusammen...


----------



## tom_ass (28. April 2017)

Oh gut zu wissen...dann wäre ich ja bei meiner Alternativroute genau ins stöckeklappernde Epizentrum geraten 

Wenn der Schildkopf eher BBS ist werde (muss) ich mir den auch mal anschauen.

Denke das reicht fürs kommende WE...werde Berichten wie es war.

Und Danke nochmals für den schnellen Support.


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. April 2017)

...schreibe im LMB öfter mal Touren mit Start in Altenahr aus.
Kannst dich gerne mal anschließen.
Dann bringen wir mal Ordnung in Engels; Teufels; Loch & Ley


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2017)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Oh gut zu wissen...dann wäre ich ja bei meiner Alternativroute genau ins stöckeklappernde Epizentrum geraten
> 
> Wenn der Schildkopf eher BBS ist werde (muss) ich mir den auch mal anschauen.
> 
> ...


Weiß ich auch nur weil ich da heute die krausberg Runde gemacht habe.. 1x11 Testlauf.. mit Erkältung deswegen nur ne kleine Runde [emoji15] 570hm auf 11,5km

1x11 hat Test bestanden [emoji7]


----------



## tom_ass (2. Mai 2017)

Moin moin.

Es war ein herrlich. 
Werde mich die nächsten Wochen definitiv mehr Richtung Ahr bewegen und weitere Stolpertrails suchen.

Und nochmal danke für den Tip mit dem Rotweinwanderweg.
Das war wirklich der Wahsinn was sich da am gegenüberliegenden Hang entlang geschoben hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2017)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Es war ein herrlich.
> Werde mich die nächsten Wochen definitiv mehr Richtung Ahr bewegen und weitere Stolpertrails suchen.
> ...



Kannst auch mal öfter ins LMB gucken, Manni & Co bieten ja schon fast regelmässig was zum stolpern an da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (30. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,

war mal wieder in meiner neuen Lieblingsregion. 
Mal ne Frage zum Trail der vom Schrock Richtung Teufelsley geht. 

Hat jemand von euch Aufnahmen oder auch gerne Fotos von der Abfahrt die direkt hinter dem kleinen Holzhaus oben am Schrock runtergeht?

Also direkt über den Grad.

Wir haben es versucht und bis auf drei Schlüsselstellen auch geschaft.
Aber für diese drei Schöüsselstellen (alle direkt hintereinander ca. 50m hinter dem Holzhaus) brauch ich noch irgendwie Inspiration was die Linie angeht


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Mai 2017)

Das fahren auch nur sehr sehr wenige wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Mai 2017)

Respekt! Habe da im unteren Teil bislang geschoben, kann dir daher keine Linie empfehlen


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2017)

Empfehlung: Höchst freundlich beim Homie Henning aka homerkills anfragen - der weiss Bescheid!
Tätigkeitsnachweis:





Sein Bike meanwhile mein Bike - da weiss ich wenigstens datt der Zossen kann watt der Biker anpeilt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2017)

Eeeeeh.........Don Pedro ..... Ich gloob du hast da den falschen jepostet  wah....
Dit hier is dem Compangero "ich fahr nur aufm Forderratt "


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2017)

Die Umtriebischkeit dett Eifelaners man nie unterschätzen sollte! Jedoch, iss derselbe, leven Hubi!
Sein Cube Hanzz war Nachfolgemodell nach einer "schmuddeligen Geldübergabe in einer Garage des Ahrtals"
Da habbich watt für de Enkels am Lagerfeuer........Skills hat der Kerl - wo mirs nur monieren
können: "Ich fahr nur auffen Förderverein!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Empfehlung: Höchst freundlich beim Homie Henning aka homerkills anfragen - der weiss Bescheid!
> Tätigkeitsnachweis:
> 
> 
> ...


Gemeint ist aber ein anderer trail


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juni 2017)

Ick bedaure meine Aussage und behaupte schlichtwech datt Gegenteil!
Wo videotisch gehobelt wird fallen digital Späne!


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Juli 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16524


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juli 2017)

Puh, recht kurzfristig, falls es klappt, melde ich mich morgen ...


----------



## Snowcrash (10. Juli 2017)

Also, falls noch jemand einen Platz im Auto frei hat, würde ich ganz gern mitkommen . Würde mich dann natürlich auch an den Fahrtkosten beteiligen.


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Juli 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16534


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust.
> 
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16534



Schade, werde ich nicht schaffen, und dabei ist die "Belletage" aus Kommern angemeldet... Pass auf, dass er dir nicht die Hütte anzündet 

grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2017)

Hab ne neue Brille sollte so schnell nicht wieder passieren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juli 2017)

Ich hab zwar nix abgefackelt.... dafür hatte ich mal kurz den E-Stein in der Hosentasche versteckt ... und die vier Herren haben ihn gesucht


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Juli 2017)

*Am Dienstag ne "After-Work-Tour" angeboten und fünf Biker hatten Bock darauf.*​
...Hubi sollte mal den Reifendienst aufsuchen




​...unter kritischer Beobachtung vom neuen Trailscout




​...bekannte Stelle aber Erstbefahrung




​...komm in meine Arme




​...da wurde das neue 29" Trailbike angelernt




​...danke für den schönen Nachmittag



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hubi sollte mal den Reifendienst aufsuchen



Alles im grünen Bereich in der Ü90kg Klasse  Es soll aber Leute geben die fahren noch weniger Druck im Vorderreifen


----------



## host (19. Juli 2017)

Stimmt, war ein schöner Nachmittag...
Vielen Dank dafür. 
Ein Foto kann ich auch noch beisteuern.


----------



## rlrider (19. Juli 2017)

Na da habt ihr ja alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2017)

rlrider schrieb:


> Na da habt ihr ja alles richtig gemacht



Wird Zeit das Du auch nochmal mitkommst


----------



## Fabian93 (30. Juli 2017)

Nabend zusammen,

jemand von euch in der nächsten Zeit mal im Ahrtal unterwegs, bei dem man sich anschließen könnte ?
War mit dem Thomas (seite 17,18) bisher 2x auf "Entdeckungstour" in der Ecke Altenahr, würd mich hier gern mal jemandem anschließen der regelmäßig in der Ecke unterwegs ist. Eher knackige Trails als ewig viele Kilometer


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo Fabian,

schreibe immer wieder mal Touren im Ahrtal aus. 
Bei "Eifel Summits" und im "LMB" findest du dann Tag und Startzeit. 

Oder darauf achten wenn "sun909" ne Tour ins LMB einstellt.


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. Juli 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16552


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juli 2017)

15:00 wird sportlich für mich. Wäre 16:00 vielleicht auch noch ok?

Gruß,
Melli


----------



## Fabian93 (30. Juli 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16552


Das trifft sich ja prima, hab jetzt erstmal ein paar Wochen Urlaub und daher passend Zeit.

Haben heute mal wieder ein paar übliche Verdächtige abgefahren. War zwar insgesamt viel los, die Trails aber bis auf einzelne super nette Wanderer ziehmlich leer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. Juli 2017)

Die Melli mitnehmen - wir wollen die Quote!


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. August 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16564


----------



## delphi1507 (8. August 2017)

Morgen früh starten zwischen 10 und 11 jemand Bock auf Ahrtal? Start seilbahnparkplatz übliche verdächtige werden angefahren Tempo langsam. Bitte per PN melden


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2017)

...nur so geht's - sonst bleiben die Jünger der Meinung wir starten im 360° vonne Bunten Kuh!


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. August 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16572


----------



## Eifelbewohner (22. August 2017)

Heute DIMB Tour an der oberen Ahr...ML-Rider hatte gerufen.


 



Der Guide macht´s vor





...und andere nach 










 

Fazit: Prima Tour, nette Mitfahrer und geiles Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (22. August 2017)

Danke Schnippi für deinen Bericht


----------



## H-P (23. August 2017)

Da habt ihr ja die flowigen Sachen mitgenommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

*ACHTUNG: Schildkopfbezwinger*
Mir flogen gestern auf Höhe des Strommastes 4-5 Hornissen um die Nase
Eigentlich sind die friedlich aber uneigentlich weiss man ja nie


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2017)

@ML-RIDER schon mitbekommen das man in deinem Wohnzimmer renoviert hat ?
War heute am H-Tor, is ja wie früher. Die ganzen Rinnen wurden ausgebessert


----------



## H-P (7. September 2017)

War am Montag spontan da und dem Manni schon berichtet.


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. September 2017)

Danke für die Info.

@schraeg
Bin zZ. Täglich in deinem Wohnort am werkeln


----------



## rlrider (8. September 2017)

War am Dienstag da und dachte schon der Hubert war mit Schaufel und Axt da!! War total verwirrt, als ich um die Ecke kam
hats mich fast zerlegt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> @schraeg
> Bin zZ. Täglich in deinem Wohnort am werkeln


AHA habe ich mir schon fast gedacht dann ist ja für Kirmes alles klar  



rlrider schrieb:


> War am Dienstag da und dachte schon der Hubert war mit Schaufel und Axt da!! War total verwirrt, als ich um die Ecke kam
> hats mich fast zerlegt.



Ich schwöre da hatte ich meine Finger nicht im Spiel  Aber wenn .... dann hätte ich das auch genau so gelöst


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. September 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16597


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. September 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16610


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. September 2017)

Och nee, gerade erst und damit zu spät gesehen, und dann wird es wieder nix mit der Eifel-Tour ... schade!


----------



## GeJott (20. September 2017)

Tolle Runde mit klasse Leuten! 
Danke nochmals für die schöne Nachmittagstour und den neuen Herausforderungen in meinem Heimatrevier.
Gerd


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. September 2017)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16622


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Oktober 2017)

*Last Indian Summer Days*​
...bevor die letzten Blätter die Bäume verlassen, nochmal die Digicam mit eingepackt.
Eine Stunde das Auto bemüht um dann zu exploren. Das Ergebniss kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.



MIB & MIG on Tour



​



​...leere Weinreben & steiles Zeug haben wir auch gefunden








​@schraeg
da war auch was für deine Burgenstatistik dabei




​...what a beautiful day




​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2017)

Tippi toppi


----------



## H-P (27. Oktober 2017)

Und, kann das neue Bike was?


----------



## rlrider (27. Oktober 2017)

Wasn geiler Tag, wunderschöne Ausblicke perfekte Serpentinen und knifflige Passagen die es noch zu meistern gilt.


----------



## H-P (27. Oktober 2017)

rlrider schrieb:


> Wasn geiler Tag, wunderschöne Ausblicke perfekte Serpentinen und knifflige Passagen die es noch zu meistern gilt.



Und was ist nun mit dem neuen Bike, mach es doch nicht so spannend.


----------



## rlrider (27. Oktober 2017)

@ H-P, ja ist ne gute Wahl gewesen aber der Fahrer ist trotzdem noch der selbe . Ganz ehrlich H-P wir zwei machen dat auch mit nem Klapprad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (27. Oktober 2017)

Die Tupperware hält auch!


----------



## rlrider (27. Oktober 2017)

Habt ihr schon ne Wahl getroffen


----------



## H-P (27. Oktober 2017)

Habe mich auch verändert, YT Jeffsy 27.5 Pro Race...bei uns auf der Kippe funktioniert es schon mal sehr gut.

Klapprad muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## rlrider (27. Oktober 2017)

Na dann müssen wir bald mal zusammen kommen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2017)

Hier ... finde ich ja totaaaal dufte das ihr jetzt auf Plastik setzt ... Ich der in der Kunstoffindustrie Teilzeitbeschäftigte


----------



## H-P (27. Oktober 2017)

Jammer nicht, in deinem Alter bin ich Stahl gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2017)

GPZ 900 oder Boldor?


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
von unserer letzten Tour ist heute ein Bild zur Auswahl zum -Foto des Tages - mit dabei!
Danke für‘s liken.


----------



## ML-RIDER (31. Oktober 2017)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit ... wer hat noch Brückentag!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16660


----------



## Pete04 (8. November 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Jammer nicht, in deinem Alter bin ich Stahl gefahren.


"...hab ich Stahl gefressen!" wäre martialisch unüberholbar gewesen...


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. November 2017)

*...wenn es aktuell im Wald nicht wirklich Spaß macht, dann erinnert man sich gerne an tolle Touren.*
*Teil zwei der "Last Indian Summer Days" Tour*​

Schluchtenbiken








​Brückenbiken








​Men in black








​Men in green








​Oooooooohhh da war der Trail dann doch zu Ende



​


----------



## rlrider (12. November 2017)

Ne wat war dat schön


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
von unserer letzten Fotoserie ist heute ein Bild zur Auswahl zum *-Foto des Tages - *mit dabei!
Danke für‘s liken.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2017)

Jo - wird gemacht!


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. November 2017)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit...keine Beleuchtung notwendig!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16677


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. Dezember 2017)

Moin zusammen,

habe Gestern auf meiner Tour im Bereich Dernau/Rech einige "Mufflons" oder so etwas änliches gesehen.
Gibt es die in der Eifel freilebend, oder sind die irgendwo ausgebüchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laspirit2014 (17. Dezember 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe Gestern auf meiner Tour im Bereich Dernau/Rech einige "Mufflons" oder so etwas änliches gesehen.
> Gibt es die in der Eifel freilebend, oder sind die irgendwo ausgebüchst.


Die wohnen im Vischeltal.  Des g'hört so


----------



## on any sunday (17. Dezember 2017)

Die sind geflüchtet, weil man sie im Nationalpark abgeknallt hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> "Mufflons" oder so etwas änliches gesehen.



Ist das nicht die ursprüngliche Bezeichnung für Hipster ?


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2017)

Bei Obliers vor 2 Wochen noch eins im Sprint hangaufwärts vor der Motorhaube erlebt -
Mufflon bergnuff mit Muffe entwickelt gefühlt bis zu 360NM!


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Januar 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16729


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Januar 2018)

...dieses kleine Drehbuch hatte ich schon seit einiger Zeit im Kopf.
Ein langer Tag im Wald und ein paar Stunden PC Arbeit.

Hier ist das Ergebniss:

​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2018)

Sehr geil Manni 
Da ich selbst weiss wievil Arbeit da hinter steckt nochmal drei    dafür !

Hast den "schwenk"via software realisiert oder über ein time lapse ?


----------



## surftigresa (15. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön  und sogar mit Sonne


----------



## Eifelbewohner (15. Januar 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Ein langer Tag im Wald und ein paar Stunden PC Arbeit.


...es hat sich aber gelohnt ...ist sehr schön anzuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (15. Januar 2018)

Hey darf ich vorstellen, dass ist mein Bruder


----------



## rlrider (15. Januar 2018)

Darf ich vorstellen, daß ist mein Bruder  dafür gab's ein extra dickes like.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2018)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sehr schön  und sogar mit Sonne



Ey da hab ich auch die halbe Nacht drüber gegrübelt ... wann war eigentlich das letzte mal die Sonne zu sehen ?


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Januar 2018)

@schraeg,
Das hab ich mit dem Video Bearbeitungsprogramm gemacht.
Die Sonne hatte sich letzte Woche Dienstag mal gezeigt.


----------



## H-P (16. Januar 2018)

Fehlt nur noch ein San Miguel im Flaschenhalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2018)

Der Manni! Gibt ja tausenderlei Digitalschnipsel zum Mtb-Sport - aber mit der Einführung der
"Inboard-Kühlschrank-Cam" wirste zum Kurt Cobain der KBU!!! Und all unsere Lieblingsplaces-to-be
feinstens hoffiert - ich pups auf RedBullCompendium, ich will nur noch "Best-of-ML-Rider"!


----------



## flechte (17. Januar 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...dieses kleine Drehbuch hatte ich schon seit einiger Zeit im Kopf.
> Ein langer Tag im Wald und ein paar Stunden PC Arbeit.



Erstklassiges Filmchen ! Dir nochmal ganz vielen Dank für Deinen Support bei den Reifen heut!!


----------



## supasini (18. Januar 2018)

Superschön. macht Lust, mal wieder richtig beiken zu geh'n!


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Februar 2018)

...wer hat morgen noch nichts vor!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16757


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Februar 2018)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16763


----------



## Floorshore (17. Februar 2018)

Das Schwierigkeitslevel der Spitzkehren war heute "besonder flutschig".









Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gruener-Frosch (17. Februar 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...wer hat Zeit & Lust!
> 
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16763


schade - (durfte) leider heute meinem Chef bei seiner Arbeit helfen......


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. März 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16781


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2018)

..ich hab bestimmtnoch irgendwo ein paar Überstunden rumgammeln


----------



## bibi1952 (13. März 2018)

Ich kann mir auch freimachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. März 2018)

schön, ich geh dann mal weiter für die Rentner arbeiten...


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. März 2018)

ich sehe gerade : schon 9 Anmeldungen -, mann mann mann, muss meinem Chef mal auf Teilzeit ansprechen......(bei gleichem Gehalt)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2018)

Nix Teilzeit ! Musst dir die Überstunden halt mal in Freizeit abgleichen lassen statt immer nur an die Kohle zu denken


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nix Teilzeit ! Musst dir die Überstunden halt mal in Freizeit abgleichen lassen statt immer nur an die Kohle zu denken


----------



## delphi1507 (13. März 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade : schon 9 Anmeldungen -, mann mann mann, muss meinem Chef mal auf Teilzeit ansprechen......(bei gleichem Gehalt)


Kannst ja Donnerstag morgens mit mir .ist fahren... Mittwoch so spät klappt bei mir nicht [emoji23]


----------



## bibi1952 (15. März 2018)

Hi Manni,
mit 738 hm war das gestern eine sehr schöne Tour im Ahrtal.
Komme demnächst gerne wieder
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2018)

Huhu 
trotz der grossen truppe wars sehr schön. Manni hatte ja auch einen echt brauchbaren Tag rausgesucht 
sorry das ich den abknicker gemacht hab, war aber goldrichtig. Auf dem Nachhauseweg ging's richtig los mit Migräne und sonem scheiss 
Kleiner Bericht hab ich im DIMB Thread reingehauen
Grüße
Hubi


----------



## flechte (15. März 2018)

Feine Tour!   Werde mir, mit besserem Wetter, die Schlüsselstellen wieder vornehmen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2018)

Wo waren denn da Schlüsselstellen ? paar Kurven und schon war man unten. Total scheisse das Ahrtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (24. März 2018)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16792


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2018)

Ist vielleicht jemand aus dem Bonner Raum dabei bei dem ich mitfahren könnte?


----------



## ML-RIDER (29. April 2018)

Wer hat Zeit & Lust,
Einsteiger/Anfänger taugliche Tour ins Sahrbachtal.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16849


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Mai 2018)

Wer hat Zeit & Lust,
Tour mit hohem Trailanteil und vielen Serpentinen.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16863


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2018)

Mensch, Manni! 25km, 900hm, 3h - Frouw kollabiert gerade auffem Canapée!
Abber wir müssen unbedingt mal mit dir auffe Spielplätze (die geniessen ja Schutz selbst wenn der Manni in Vacanzies iss!)
Be prepaired, der Pete!


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Mai 2018)

freut mich das ihr dabei seit, dann bis Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2018)

Mittwoch werd' ich zum Arzt!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2018)

Wir werden dir watt in Richtung "betreutes Biken" ausse Rippen dengeln!


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> freut mich das ihr dabei seit, dann bis Mittwoch


Kannst du nicht früher starten? Um die zeit muss ich schon wieder zurück sein


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Mai 2018)

*ned schwaade, Bilder maache.*
@schraeg, danke für die Vorlage​Endlich mal wieder daran gedacht auf einer Tour die Digicam an den Rucksack zu nageln








​...26" vor 27,5"




​...im Tarnzeugs unterwegs








​...habe Durst




​...was Neues entdeckt







​
​


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Mai 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *ned schwaade, Bilder maache.*
> @schraeg, danke für die Vorlage​
> ...was Neues entdeckt
> 
> ...




Im Wohnzimmer ne neue abbiegemöglichkeit entdeckt?​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


>



Wo hat der sich die Knietechnik abgeschaut ?


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Mai 2018)

​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2018)

Bist beim FdT dabei 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2268727?in=potdPool


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Mai 2018)

klick


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

von unserer letzten Tour im Ahrtal steht Heute ein Foto zur Auswahl zum 
*"Foto des Tages"*
Thanks a lot an alle die liken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (13. Mai 2018)

Hey Hubert, da hat mich Evel Knievel zu inspiriert


----------



## Eifelbewohner (13. Mai 2018)

Schöne Bilder von der Sippe
....."Klick" .....Done!


----------



## GeJott (14. Mai 2018)

Klasse Bilder 
Wir waren am Samstag ebenfalls an der Ahr







Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal irgendwo.


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Mai 2018)

da habt ihr euch den spannendsten Trail ausgesucht


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Juni 2018)

für kommenden Mittwoch, wer hat  Lust & Zeit!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16889


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. Juli 2018)

*... es kann noch soo warm sein, biken geht immer!*




​die Tupperware in the middle (Insider Witz)




​Spielkind




​alle Trais mitgenommen die das feine Tal so bietet.












​auf dem Weg Richtung Biergarten










​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (5. Juli 2018)

Da seit Ihr aber in einer schönen Gegend gefahren...


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Juli 2018)

für Mittwoch, wer hat Lust & Zeit!
Start um 10:00 Uhr um der Hitze ein wenig auszuweichen.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16937


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. August 2018)

Drei hitzeresistente Biker forschten heute in einem Rhein-Seitental nach neuen g....n Trails.
Das Ergebniss kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.



















​Dann haben wir noch einen Trail gefunden, wo wir uns nur an den Einstieg gewagt haben.
Obwohl an ein paar Stellen könnte man sich noch versuchen









​Da müssen wir also noch mal hin
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (2. August 2018)

Hast du dich vom Leo inspirieren lassen? 






Ansonsten wenn du das Video nicht kennst kannst du dir ja anschauen wie man manche Stellen fahren muss.


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. August 2018)

ja, den Stellenweise unfahrbaren Trail hatten wir gefunden


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. September 2018)

Wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17011


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. September 2018)

Leider ab 18.30 Uhr einen beruflichen Termin...


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Manni,
Tolle Tour gestern
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder fitter . Vorrangig wird „Umsetzen“ jetzt geübt.
Viele Grüße 
Werner


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Oktober 2018)

*In einem feinem Seitental vom längsten Fluß Deutschlands trafen sich gestern vier Bikeverrückte zum gemeinsamen bespaßen.*
*Das die Trails nicht einfach und locker zu fahren waren, davor hatte uns der Guide vorab gewarnt*​
...und er sollte Recht behalten:








​selbst vom "Steel im Forest" ließ er sich nicht abhalten




​...Ladies first








​...puh, der nächste Trail hatte es in sich, da wurde gepuscht, geflucht und sich auf die Schulter geklopft
















​...auch die "Miss" hatte ihren Spaß im Märchenwald



​


----------



## rlrider (28. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schön


----------



## gruener-Frosch (29. Oktober 2018)

das war ja schon bei den sehr guten Bedingungen diesen Sommer dort schwierig...., Respekt......


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Januar 2019)

*!!!ENDLICH WIEDER BIKEN!!!*​
zehn lange Wochen ist das jetzt her, das ich das letzte mal mit dem Bike unterwegs war. Um so größer war die Freude wieder im Sattel zu sitzen, den kalten Wind zu spüren, das brennen der Muskel beim Uphill, der Spaß beim runterstolpern.









​hab keine Menschenseele im Wald angetroffen, dabei war es doch gar nicht matschig









​im Bereich Koppen, Schrock, Horn die Sahnestückchen angefahren um das Bikegefühl wieder zu finden













​klappte nicht alles beim ersten Versuch, aber Schlüsselstellen liegen lassen stand nicht auf dem Programm









​sichtlich zufrieden ab nach Hause und sich mit ein paar "San Miguel's" belohnt


----------



## Pete04 (10. Januar 2019)

Manni, du brauchst hinten mehr Federwech - damit der Schlappen am Boden bleibt!
Schöne Picserie!


----------



## sun909 (10. Januar 2019)

Schön, dass du wieder auf dem Bike sitzen kannst


----------



## rlrider (11. Januar 2019)

Hey es geht wieder aufwärts und sogar schon mit neuer Kopfbedeckung!!


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Januar 2019)

Hi Manni, 
Schick bitte immer eine PN, wenn du noch mal fährst.
Ich will mir dieses Jahr viel Zeit fürs Biken nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2019)

Ha, dem Manni is wieder am rollen 
De Saisonk kann kommen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Januar 2019)

Super Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Januar 2019)

Wer hat Zeit & Lust!
Laut den Wetter Guru's soll es am Mitwoch nicht regnen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17080


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit & Lust!
> Laut den Wetter Guru's soll es am Mitwoch nicht regnen
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17080



Die gleiche Idee hatt ich auch ... warst nur schneller 
Da komm ich doch mal glatt rum 
Is der Parkplatz wieder frei ? Der war doch mal kostenpflichtig oder ?


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Januar 2019)

Parkscheibe ist gültig für 3 Stunden, das passt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit & Lust!
> Laut den Wetter Guru's soll es am Mitwoch nicht regnen
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17080




Der Wetter Guru hatte recht  lieblich war es ! Alles richtig gemacht Manni

Nach einer ersten elendigen Auffahrt  ging es gleich ins Wurzelgemüse ... keine Angst der schaut immer so ... der will nur spielen !






Wenn Manni die Wahl zwischen "einfache Linie" und "schwerer Linie" hat dann muss er nicht lange überlegen ....





Alex im Floh ....




( übrigends die fetten Spuren auf dem Trail sind nicht von uns  irgend ein Vollhorst ist da anscheinend mit ner MX hochgefahren )

Robinator der alte styler, die Schottenhose ist einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen 





Stau auf dem Panoramatrail ... fahren Jungs nicht genießen 





Manni geht schonmal leicht in Rückenlage falls der Robinator angerollt kommt 





Wie immer gabs auch massig floh pur ! 





Es wurde sich auch am "Öko-Linksknick" versucht .... Robinator hatte vergessen zu bremsen 





Alex muss seinem Vorderrad noch beibringen was es machen soll ... irgendwie hatte es Spass an Bioabfällen 





Der Majestro benötigte ein wenig Anlauf ... dann klappte es 





Dann noch zum Finale der fünfache Manni ... gibt es eigentlich Kleidergrösse 5 ML ? 




Danke an @ML-RIDER , @Fliewatüüt und @Bountainmiker für den tollen Nachmittag !

( Manni, hoffe es ist ok das ich deinen Thread für die Bilder gekapert habe  )


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. Januar 2019)

*...hier mal meine Sicht der Dinge!*

und wie Recht die W-Guru's hatten, sogar the sun meinte es gut mit uns








​...selbst Robin strahlte wie jeck




​dann hatten wir ne recht flutschige Treppe zu bewältigen und das Dauergrinsen wechselte in Konzentration








​Hubi brüllte den Alex quasi um die Kurve




​vor uns waren Spuren in den Trail gefräßt, unfassbar. Entweder fettes Fatbike oder doch ne MX








​...an dieser Stelle war heuer der Auslauf für einige das größere Problem



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


>



Super Bilder Manni ! Ich glaub ich muss mal den Vorderreifen uffpumpe 
Wieviel Platz man da hat .... wenn man da drin ist kommt man sich vor wie inner Zigarrenschachtel


----------



## rlrider (17. Januar 2019)

und ich sitz hier aufe Arbeit und heule bei so schönen Bildern


----------



## H-P (17. Januar 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> und ich sitz hier aufe Arbeit und heule bei so schönen Bildern



Ich heule mit.

Aber die Bilder wo der Robin angeblich strahlt wie Jeck und da wo er konzentriert schaut, ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2019)

Da kann der nix für, Gesichtsmuskellähmung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bountainmiker (17. Januar 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *...hier mal meine Sicht der Dinge!*
> 
> und wie Recht die W-Guru's hatten, sogar the sun meinte es gut mit uns
> 
> ...


----------



## Bountainmiker (17. Januar 2019)

Kleine aber feine Runde. Meine Fotos sind leider nichts geworden.
Dank persönlichem Einweiser um die Spitzkehre, Herrlich !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da kann der nix für, Gesichtsmuskellähmung !


Ich nenne das hochkonzentrierte Phase


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ich nenne das hochkonzentrierte Phase



Kumma so sieht das Hochkonzentriert aus ! Foto steht übrigends zur Wahl fürs FdT !


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo Biker,
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2347890?in=potdPool
über ein Like würde sich Hubi bestimmt freuen.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2019)

Hat nicht ganz gereicht. Gott sei dank ... Man stelle sich vor man hätte den ganzen Samstag mein grinsen ertragen müssen
Das Wochenende ist gerettet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Januar 2019)

*Zero degree & sunshine*
die Optimalen Bedingungen für Outdoorsport


...aber erst mal die Trailtauglichkeit überprüfen








​...den Pützfelder Felssturz auf Fahrbarkeit checken




​...ins Kesselinger Tal, immer der Sonne hinterher




​...frostige Nordhang Trails








​FdT würdig




​war schön mit euch!


----------



## H-P (20. Januar 2019)

Wunderschöne Runde im Ahrtal, danke Manni, hat super Spaß gemacht und Grip hatte es auch.

Nach der Tour in Altenahr noch ordentlich Blanc de Noir gebunkert, ein perfekter Tag.


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Januar 2019)

Da haben wir uns gestern aber echt verpasst, waren auch im gleichen Bereich unterwegs. Selbst inc. Weinkauf ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Ich heule mit.
> 
> Aber die Bilder wo der Robin angeblich strahlt wie Jeck und da wo er konzentriert schaut, ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


Erklärt zumindest warum immer wieder Frouwen inne Straßenbahn IHM kommentarlos de Handtasche hinwerfen...
WIR MEINEN: ...datt muss versteuert werden! ...und hupps raus aussem Manni-Post bevor ett Haue hagelt! Raid on, der Pete.


----------



## H-P (22. Januar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns gestern aber echt verpasst, waren auch im gleichen Bereich unterwegs. Selbst inc. Weinkauf ;-)



Wäre ja auch mal eine Idee, erst Tour dann Weinprobe...oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch mal eine Idee, erst Tour dann Weinprobe...oder umgekehrt.



Kanst du sogar bei den kommerziellen Trailpiraten buchen


----------



## rlrider (22. Januar 2019)

habt ihr eigentlich nix zu tun!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich nix zu tun!!



Doch ! Müll ins Forum schreiben


----------



## H-P (23. Januar 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich nix zu tun!!



Fährst du eigentlich noch?


----------



## rlrider (23. Januar 2019)

war krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (23. Januar 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> war krank



Ja, schon gehört...wir haben dich auch mal kurz an der Ahr bedauert und eine Gedenkminute eingelegt.


----------



## rlrider (23. Januar 2019)

Ja ne is klar, ihr habt euch mit Wein zugeschüttet!!


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Februar 2019)

*Die fiesen Wetterbedingungen genutzt, um sich mal so richtig einzusauen

*​...bei den Auffahrten hatten wir einen Rollwiderstand zu meistern wie beim Tractor Pulling.








​...sehe ich jetzt erst, bin gegen die Einbahnstraße gefahren




​Das richtige Wetter um sich auch mal auf der RWW-Seite rumzutreiben








​...hat voll Bock gemacht








​...und jetzt ab in die Reinigung
​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2019)

saubÄr Männer 
Sachmal Manni ... dein Begleiter da ... ist das nicht der welcher normal immer Arbeiten ist ?


----------



## rlrider (2. Februar 2019)

Das beste aus dem Tag gemacht  endlich mal wieder ne Tour mit Bruda . Hubiii, wann bist de denn wida fitt


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Februar 2019)

Moin, ein Bild von unserer gestrigen Tour ist bei der Wahl zum FdT dabei.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2351928?in=potdPool
Danke für ein like


----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2019)

Erledigt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> Hubiii, wann bist de denn wida fitt



Kommt langsam wieder  noch nächste Woche bisschen rumpimmeln dann geht das wieder


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Februar 2019)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17091


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Februar 2019)

Alex und Werner hatten *Zeit & Lust* sich mir anzuschließen.


...die Bedingungen waren einfach Toll, seht selbst.








​...da kommt mir das Wort "Indian Summer" in den Sinn








​...nach kurzem Sonnenbad hab ich den beiden noch ne Trail Verschärfung angedroht







​


----------



## rlrider (7. Februar 2019)

ich geh in Rente!!!
Am Wochenende regnet es bestimmt wieder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> ich geh in Rente!!!
> Am Wochenende regnet es bestimmt wieder



Ich komme mit !


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Februar 2019)

Unser Vorteil:
Rentner und Schichtdienst.

Manni, danke für die geilen Bilder.

War eine tolle Tour gestern, alles hat gepasst. 
Die teilweise vereisten Wege beim Uphill waren etwas mühsehlich und kosteten Körner.
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> Am Wochenende regnet es bestimmt wieder



Du solltest Kachelmann 2 werden


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Februar 2019)

Geil!
Drei Bilder von unserer Ahrtour sind zum Foto des Tages vorgeschlagen worden:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
Aufruf an alle. Bitte abstimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bountainmiker (8. Februar 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Geil!
> Drei Bilder von unserer Ahrtour sind zum Foto des Tages vorgeschlagen worden:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> Aufruf an alle. Bitte abstimmen


schon passiert !
hat Spaß gemacht
Gruß an Manni und Werner


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2019)

Wird man neidisch  Klick ist erledigt!

Und am WE wieder DrissWetter und dann Mittwoch wieder Sonne...könnt ihr ja direkt die nächste Tour planen!?

Nene...

Grüße


----------



## S-H-A (8. Februar 2019)

Morgen wird gut!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> .könnt ihr ja direkt die nächste Tour planen!?



... das ist eine gute Idee ....


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo Manni,
Glückwunsch „Foto des Tages“


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Februar 2019)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17111


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Februar 2019)

*Mann braucht nicht viel um Spaß zu haben.
Zwei Hügel in der Eifel und fertig.

*















​...und wie bekomme ich jetzt das HR auf den Trail















​


----------



## H-P (25. Februar 2019)

Und wie fühlt sich die Gabel nun an Manni?


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Februar 2019)

Lars hat gute Arbeit geleistet, fühlt sich wieder an wie neu


----------



## rlrider (25. Februar 2019)

Hey HP, da sind wir uns am Samstag noch nicht mal begegnet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Februar 2019)

Super Bilder Manni


----------



## H-P (25. Februar 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> Hey HP, da sind wir uns am Samstag noch nicht mal begegnet .



Warst du auch in DM unterwegs? Hat Spaß gemacht, war sehr selten da im letzten Jahr unterwegs.


----------



## rlrider (25. Februar 2019)

Ja, bin deinen Spuren gefolgt!!


----------



## H-P (25. Februar 2019)

Hättest du mal was gesagt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Hättest du mal was gesagt.



Vielleicht hat er extra nix gesagt


----------



## H-P (25. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er extra nix gesagt



Der Mann kennt keine Angst.


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Mann braucht nicht viel um Spaß zu haben.
> Zwei Hügel in der Eifel und fertig.
> 
> *
> ...


Endlich widder Frühlingsfarben - wenn's die Natur schon nitt reissen kann dann die Bikecollegas!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2019)

*Wir hamm ja nitt nur Hambi - wir hamm auch Dimbi!* (Welch geniales Wortspiel, erstellte sich mir erst beim "*verfetten*"!)
Manni, die Bessere Hälfte war heute am Schrock aus - da müssen regelrechte
"Drainagen" aus Panikbremsungen im Geläuf liegen.... Mehr Corpsgeist als "Wer hat Lust und Zeit" kann ja keiner liefern,
aber vielleicht spricht man die eine oder andere kreuzende Gruppe mal an die "unflüggen Überläufer" inne Mitte zu nehmen
statt se hintenan ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen?! "Nutznießer" sind latürnich wieder die die's können - ein Umstellen auf Einrad
wäre von mir sofort tolleriert weil Hinterrad bei Euch ja vollends Überfluß generiert...
Stay tuned, lupft weiter datt ett Pracht iss, der Pete!

P.S.: Vermutlich hammers auch *Bamb*i - datt möge abber die Forstzunft dokumentieren....Köttel pflasterten seinen Weg!


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. März 2019)

Am Donnerstag ist Indoor Biken angesagt.
https://www.wood15.eu/

bin mit Patrick ab ca. 13:30 da
Wer hat Zeit & Lust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2019)

Schade .. 2 Wochen zu früh sonst wär ich mal mitgekommen. Euch viel Spass


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. März 2019)

...schade!
Soll ich dir eine eine Entschuldigung für den AG schreiben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2019)

Ne ein Attest hab ich schon ! Liegt momentan eher an mangelnder Gesundheit ... bzw. immer noch !
Bin wohl um Sackhaaresbreite an einer Lungenentzündung vorbei ....


----------



## redrace (13. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ne ein Attest hab ich schon ! Liegt momentan eher an mangelnder Gesundheit ... bzw. immer noch !
> Bin wohl um Sackhaaresbreite an einer Lungenentzündung vorbei ....


Dann mal gutebesserdich!


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. März 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17119


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. März 2019)

*Neugierig was die Stürme der letzten Zeit im Wald angerichtet haben, checkten wir dir Trails in den Dutch-Mountains.*​















​...aber wir waren überrascht das dort wo wir unterwegs waren alles takko war.
















​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (21. März 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Neugierig was die Stürme der letzten Zeit im Wald angerichtet haben, checkten wir dir Trails in den Dutch-Mountains.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der hat sich doch bestimmt wieder am Baum angelehnt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


>



Was ist schon ein Sturm dagegen wenn Peter so in die Backen bläst


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2019)

Beinhart erfrischend! Abber; Pic 4: dett schubsen von Mitbikern muss ein Ende haben (Baumschubser googeln!)
Danke für die Frischkost, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2019)

Genau ! Manni das wär mal was für Euren nächsten Kurs


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. März 2019)

Also bei Sec. 38 da erkenn ich mich wieder


----------



## H-P (22. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Genau ! Manni das wär mal was für Euren nächsten Kurs



Find ich gut, habe Allergie gegen Birkenpollen.


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Also bei Sec. 38 da erkenn ich mich wieder


Du warst mal BIRKE?!


----------



## ML-RIDER (31. März 2019)

*Während ein Teil der KBU Biker an der legendären SAU Tour teilnahmen (Respekt vor den Finishern) verschlug es uns ins Müllerthal.*

...im Müllerthal ist Treppenfahren obligatorisch, fangen wir gleich mal damit an




​Tunnelblick




​...dann ging es ins Eingemachte, der Stressfaktor wurde laut Gesichtsausdruck erhöht








​...dann wieder entspanntes Familientreppencruisen




​...nach der Salami-Käse-Pause die Beine und das HR lockern




​...was mit 26" doch so alles geht








​By the way:
Auch wenn das auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen ist, aber das Unwetter das Anfang Juni 2018 im Müllerthal gewütet hat, ist an vielen Stellen noch sichtbar. Der schöne Trail mit Start am Chateau de Beaufort ist so einigermaßen wieder hergestellt. Der Brückentrail der am Amphitheater vorbeiführt und am Perekop endet, ist nicht mehr existent. Komplette Straßen sind auf mehreren 100m weggespült worden und befinden sich immer noch im Wiederaufbau!


----------



## rlrider (31. März 2019)

Familientag in Luxemburg, einfach nur schön


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2019)

Habt ihr Glück gehabt !
Die Wershofener Adler kreisten auch durch das Gebiet .... zu Fuss getarnt als Wanderer.
Die wollten bestimmt nur arme MTBler lang machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (31. März 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> Familientag in Luxemburg, einfach nur schön


Da möchte man auch zur Familie gehören, damit man bei so was mitfahren darf.
Apropos, sind wir nicht alle eine große MTB-Familie


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. April 2019)

von unserer Müllerthal Tour sind zwei Fotos bei der Wahl zum FDT mit dabei!
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
Danke für's liken.


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. April 2019)

...wer hat Zeit & Lust!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17133


----------



## whurr (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind 2 Neu-Erftstädter und haben Rainer/Reiner/Reinhardt (wir sind uns nicht einig und haben beide was unterschiedliches gehört  ) vorgestern auf dem Parkplatz in Nideggen getroffen.
Er meinte wir sollten uns hier mal melden und vielleicht klappt's demnächst mit einer gemeinsamen Runde.

Hoffentlich bis bald
ciao
Holger


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2019)

Soso .... der Reinard trainiert also heimlich


----------



## rlrider (16. Mai 2019)




----------



## rlrider (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Holger,
schön das du dich meldest, ich denke das bekommen wir nächste Woche hin!!


----------



## whurr (16. Mai 2019)

Na da hab ich ja immerhin bzgl. des Namens Recht gehabt ... und es heißt doch immer Frauen würden besser zuhören  
Dann bis bald


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Mai 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Soso .... der Reinard trainiert also heimlich



Tja. So ändern sich die Zeiten. Früher, damals, ja vor Urzeiten fuhren wir noch zusammen. Der soll mir mal nach Kommern kommen. Dann wird er schon sehen. Und wenn nicht er, dann der ML. Und wenn nicht der, dann der Neffe/ Sohn. Familie ist Familie.  Da muss jeder mal herhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (17. Mai 2019)

La Familia


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Mai 2019)

Fotostopp an den Weinbergtreppen, aber wir waren nicht alleine, Horst & Friends hatten das gleiche Ziel.​






























​...während sich die Köter-Truppe im Kebaphaus belohnten, blieben wir bei Einheimischen Produkten und verdrückten "Eifel-Style-Burger mit Süßkartoffel Pommes" in Pützfeld

​


----------



## rlrider (19. Mai 2019)

Sehr sehr lecker


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Mai 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...​..während sich die Köter-Truppe im Kebaphaus belohnten, blieben wir bei Einheimischen Produkten und verdrückten "Eifel-Style-Burger mit Süßkartoffel Pommes" in Pützfeld


Von Belohnung im Kebaphaus kann man leider nicht sprechen. Bei der Auswahl des gastronomischen Genusses nach einer Tour haben wir in diesem Fall noch viel Luft nach oben und ihr ward uns da weit voraus. 
Da kann man nur froh sein, dass der eifler Magen einem vieles verzeiht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2019)

In der Tat kann man da nicht von einem *****-Gourmettempel sprechen.
Aber wir hatten wenigstens Geld dabei


----------



## sibu (19. Mai 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ​...während sich die Köter-Truppe im Kebaphaus belohnten, blieben wir bei Einheimischen Produkten und verdrückten "Eifel-Style-Burger mit Süßkartoffel Pommes" in Pützfeld
> 
> ​


Ihr wart am Samstag unterwegs? Da habt ihr das Gewitter gut abgepasst. Um 14 Uhr wurde es langsam wieder trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (19. Mai 2019)

Das Menü vom Familienoberhaupt war sehr gut vorbereitet!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2019)

Hier der komische Vogel hier steht zur Auswahl fürs FDT


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2019)

Die Treppe lässt jeden rennradler erschaudern


----------



## rlrider (20. Mai 2019)

Dankeeee an alle die für mich geliked haben!!!


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. Juli 2019)

Foto ist bei der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages mit dabei





						Vorschläge zum Foto des Tages - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				






​Bericht zum Foto folgt!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2019)

Datt gehört gefälligst in den RaceCalender vonne TT - packt den Uwe bei de Ehre!


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. Juli 2019)

Inspiriert vom @jokomen Video und den Berichten vom Team Tomburg hatte ich "Ainsa in den spanischen Pyrenäen" in unsere Reise mit eingebaut. Vor allem die schicke Altstadt von Ainsa ist schon einen Besuch wert.
Aber das war nicht der Hauptgrund für den Abstecher nach Ainsa, sondern den Rucksack für 'ne Tagestour zu packen und einen der vielen Trails zu rocken.




​die Grand-Canyon ähnliche Abschnitte haben mir am Besten gefallen








​Brechsand Pisten wie im Bikepark, goil








​
es waren nur noch wenige Km bis zum Ende der Tour, ich hatte mich schon auf ein paar "San Miguel's" eingestellt.
Da präsentierte sich noch dieser schöne Spielplatz












​Die Anreise nach Ainsa (1370Km) ist schon grenzwertig weit und teuer (plus Frankreich Maut) aber die Trails sind schon lecker




​


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ​Die Anreise nach Ainsa (1370Km) ist schon grenzwertig weit und teuer (plus Frankreich Maut) aber die Trails sind schon lecker
> ​



Ja leider, sonst würde ich die Ecke auch gerne Mal besuchen ... Eventuell wenn mein kleiner etwas älter geworden ist...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja leider, sonst würde ich die Ecke auch gerne Mal besuchen ... Eventuell wenn mein kleiner etwas älter geworden ist...



Brauchst du nicht ! Fahr nach Leienkaul da hast du das auch 


​


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. Juli 2019)

Ist nicht das gleiche, da gibt es keine dos Cervezas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2019)

Stimmt da gibbs nur Bitburger


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Juli 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Ist nicht das gleiche, da gibt es keine dos Cervezas


Einfach ein selbstklebendes Etikett mitnehmen. Schon hat man überall sein Lieblingsbier. Hab ich schon ausprobiert und klappte bis jetzt immer. Und ich durfte ja schon da trinken wo andere nicht im Traum freiwillig hinfahren


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juli 2019)

Ein Zückerli, der Spielplatz sieht ja aus wie "Slickrocks opp Ahr" - also geschmeidig Gelände mit Brösel statt Sandstein!
Alles richtig gemacht - ich würd' mal sagen: die Sommerspiele sind eröffnet! Ride on, project the unexpected, der Pete!


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. August 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust!





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. August 2019)

Wer hat Zeit & Lust!





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## bibi1952 (19. August 2019)

Ich komme mit!


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja leider, sonst würde ich die Ecke auch gerne Mal besuchen ... Eventuell wenn mein kleiner etwas älter geworden ist...


Nich aufstecken, unsere Jüngste iss mit nunmehr 15 Lenzen vonne Bernina nach Poschiavo runtergebrannt datt da getz
noch Gummigeruch inne Luft hängt - Geduld inne Kurzen zahlt sich aus, und sei ett beim Snakebiteflicken!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nich aufstecken, unsere Jüngste iss mit nunmehr 15 Lenzen vonne Bernina nach Poschiavo runtergebrannt datt da getz
> noch Gummigeruch inne Luft hängt - Geduld inne Kurzen zahlt sich aus, und sei ett beim Snakebiteflicken!


Du weißt doch aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben... 
Fahre gleich quasi wieder an deiner Haustüre vorbei ..


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. Oktober 2019)

...schöne Zeit im Vinschgau verbracht!
Danke an die Mädels fürs fotografieren







​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Oktober 2019)

Och da warst ja gar nicht weit weg von mir.


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Oktober 2019)

stimmt, hab gelesen wo du dich rumgetrieben hast


----------



## jokomen (11. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Handyfotos !


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Oktober 2019)

...starte am Mittwoch in Altenahr, wer hat Zeit & Lust!





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. November 2019)

...starte am Mittwoch in Dernau, wer hat Zeit & Lust! 





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Dezember 2019)

*Für meine Samstag Tour rekrutierte ich den Robinator von den Kommerer Kötern. 
Es war ja geiles Wetter angesagt, also rauß into the nature.
Zum einrollen musste der Faltentrail herhalten.*




​es ging weiter zum Pützfelder Felssturz und dann Richtung Sechseckhütte




​Dort haben die Ahrbrücker MTB Kiddies was geshapt, danke für die Trailpflege








​am Hexendenkmal/Silvesterhütte hatten wir uns den Panoramatrail ins Kesselinger Tal vorgeknöpft.








​die 300 hm zum Steinerberghaus waren easy, der Koffeinspiegel wurde wieder eingepegelt und die Aussicht war überwältigend. 
I love Inversionswetter




​*Danke an die Jungs von BC für's Foto schießen*

PS: für den weiteren Verlauf der Tour hab ich wohl vergessen das ich die Kamera dabei hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Dezember 2019)

Super war es. Und das bei schönstem Sonnenschein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Dezember 2019)




----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Dezember 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust! 
fahre am Mittwoch mal eine andere Variante meiner sonst üblichen Dernau Runde. 





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Dezember 2019)

Mi. paßt bei mir leider nicht. Freitag ginge gut


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Manni,
ich habe sehr oft Pech bei deinen Touren.
Würde am Mittwoch gerne mitfahren, leider düse ich morgen ins Allgäu, um den Winterfreuden entgegen zu sehen.
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei.
VG
Werner


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Dezember 2019)

wer hat Zeit & Lust! 





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Dezember 2019)

Volle Hütte am Mittwoch


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Dezember 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Volle Hütte am Mittwoch



...aber glaub mal nicht, dass es einfach wird


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2019)

Bisschen Druck hat noch keinem geschadet


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. Dezember 2019)

Einfach kann jeder. Wir brauchen technisch anspruchsvolles um zu lernen was wir nicht können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J_E (18. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die interessante Tour heute an ML-RIDER. Da habe ich doch mal etwas anderes kennengelernt als immer nur mit Volldampf runter. Meine eklatanten technischen Schwächen wurden gnadenlos offen gelegt. Trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht!
Viele Grüße an alle Mitfahrer
Jan


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2019)

Da hat dem Manni ja nicht zu viel versprochen
Das heutige Motto:
*"Von einfach war hier nie die Rede ... und wehe es heult jetzt einer"*
Es standen 60 Kehren auf 15km in 3 h an .... das macht statischtisch pro km 4 Kehren ... oder 0,3 Kehren pro Minute 

Schleifer Manni hat noch jeden fit gekriegt ...Erstmal mussten wir schleppen


​

Dann durften wir fahren ... aber erst der Maitre


​

Dann die nächsten Aspiranten für die Foto Kurve


 




 




 




​

Zwischendrin wars auch mal schön 


​

Aber dann musten wir wieder ran ... eine Schüsselstelle an der anderen


 




 




​

Man munkelt an der Ahr wärs schön ...


​

Schluss mitti ROmantik wir waren ja nicht zum Spass hier ! Wir mussten Kehren Kehren Kehren ...


 



 



​

Hier ... Plautzenpaule die Lusche ! Hat 5 Versuche für diese Läpsche Kurve gebraucht !


​

Schön wars Männer ! Wer was anderes behauptet hat keinen Spass am Schlammdackeln 


​ 
​ ​


----------



## surfnico (18. Dezember 2019)

Super Tour Mani, Danke?, Top Mitfahrer und  noch was neues was will man mehr.
Super Bilder Hubert


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Dezember 2019)

@Papnase 
ich glaube, wir hatten MEHR Spaß im Ahrtal als du in der BayArena


----------



## Stefan79 (19. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## H-P (19. Dezember 2019)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> herzlichen Dank für die tolle Hike & Bike & Hike Tour ;-)
> es hat großen Spaß gemacht! Und nochmals vielen Dank *fürs Nieten des steifen Glieds*, bis zum nächsten Mal



Ich dachte ihr wart biken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr wart biken.



Mit Nieten und steifen Gliedern welche es spätestens nach der Abfahrt vom Horn gab


----------



## Papnase (22. Dezember 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> @Papnase
> ich glaube, wir hatten MEHR Spaß im Ahrtal als du in der BayArena


Jo, wer et hät jewust!!!


----------



## ykcor (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich muss diesen Thread leider kurz missbrauchen, da ich keinen gefunden habe, welcher besser für meine Frage geeignet wäre 
Ich bin vom 27. bis zum 31. aus Erholungsgründen in eurem schönen Heimrevier im _Ahrtal_. Auf der Karte gibt es so viele _schöne Kehren-, und Basteltrails_, welche ich ungern allein in Angriff nehmen möchte. Trifft sich hier jemand regelmäßig am Wochenende, bei dem man sich anschließen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (25. Dezember 2019)

Am Samstag bin ich wahrscheinlich dort unterwegs, wenn Wetter hält.

Wenn du nicht zu flott fahren willst (und Schoner dabei hast  ) kannst du dich gerne anschließen.

Meld dich einfach per PN, ok?

Grüße


----------



## ykcor (25. Dezember 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich wahrscheinlich dort unterwegs, wenn Wetter hält.
> 
> Wenn du nicht zu flott fahren willst (und Schoner dabei hast  ) kannst du dich gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich nach genau dem an, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Ich melde mich am Freitag bei dir!


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Dezember 2019)

...bin mit dabei, freut mich wenn das zustande kommt


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Dezember 2019)

Wäre auch gerne dabei, muss zwar neue Beläge vorne montieren, sollte aber machbar sein


----------



## toyota (26. Dezember 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...bin mit dabei, freut mich wenn das zustande kommt


Wäre auch dabei um noch mal ne Fahrstunde zu bekommen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Dezember 2019)

Werde mangels MFG mit dem Zug anfahren, weshalb ich für entsprechende Ruecksicht beim Startzeitpunkt dankbar bin Grüße B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papnase (26. Dezember 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich wahrscheinlich dort unterwegs, wenn Wetter hält.
> 
> Wenn du nicht zu flott fahren willst (und Schoner dabei hast  ) kannst du dich gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...


He Carsten, wann soll es denn wo losgehen!?
Gruß Peter


----------



## sun909 (26. Dezember 2019)

Liebe Leute,
seid mir nicht böse, aber es wird eine technische Runde am Sa und die ist "voll"...

Neues Jahr=neue Touren mit MLRider oder mir! 

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Januar 2020)

Am 15.01.2020 bin ich in Dernau unterwegs.
Wer hat Zeit & Lust






						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Februar 2020)

Am 06.02.2020 bin ich in Schuld unterwegs.
Wer hat Zeit & Lust





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Februar 2020)

*-Freitag Abend-

Thommy:* eh, was geht.
*Ich:* ja, läuft.
*Thommy:* machen wir noch mal was zusammen.
*Ich:* worauf hast du denn Bock.
*Thommy:* hm, ein paar Spitzkehren im Ahrtal vielleicht.
*Ich:* Pillepalle oder Hardcore.
*Thommy:* hm, gibt es auch was dazwischen.
*Ich:* nee, ent- oder weder.
*Thommy:* hm, ja dann bis morgen.

Aus dem Duo dann noch ein Quartett gebildet und die Knipse mitgenommen



















































​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2020)

Man da war ja nur Elite am Start ... wieso war Reinard dabei ?


----------



## thommy88 (16. Februar 2020)

Ware ne schöne Runde mit euch.  

Hier noch ein paar Handybilder.



















Bisschen Trailpflege haben wir auch noch gemacht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Februar 2020)

Da haben wir uns heute knapp verpasst, waren ab 13 Uhr gleichfalls dort unterwegs...


----------



## Majuran86 (17. Februar 2020)

Sehr cool! Wir waren in der Walporzheimer Ecke unterwegs.


----------



## herrig (18. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Man da war ja nur Elite am Start ... wieso war Reinard dabei ?


Sorry, mein großer Bruder musste an dem Samstag auf den kleinen Bruder aufpassen und mich mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (18. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Man da war ja nur Elite am Start ... wieso war Reinard dabei ?


Sorry, mein großer Bruder musste an dem Samstag auf den kleinen Bruder aufpassen und mich mitnehmen


----------



## rlrider (18. Februar 2020)

herrig schrieb:


> Sorry, mein großer Bruder musste an dem Samstag auf den kleinen Bruder aufpassen und mich mitnehmen


mein zweites Ich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2020)

Ihr wisst schon das man als Eifler nur ein ganz eingeschränktes Denkvermögen hat und sowas schnell bei uns zum Systemabsturz führt !


----------



## rlrider (18. Februar 2020)




----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Mai 2020)

*Nach wochenlanger digitaler Enthaltsamkeit, juckt es doch wieder, mal die Knipse mitzunehmen. 
Es wurden Karten studieren, gute Kumpels befragt und das ist dabei rausgekommen.*​...eines gleich vorweg, es wurde sich streng an die Zwei-Haushalte-Regelung gehalten




​...nicht mehr benutzte Burgen Überbleibsel gefunden.







​...traumhafte Traumpfade bewältigt







​...enge Schluchten und Brücken begutachtet







​...jede Menge Spitzkehren entzaubert







​...trotz steilem Geläuf auf dem Bike geblieben










​...ein lohnenswerter drei Tage Tripp an die Mosel






​


----------



## rlrider (21. Mai 2020)

Freue mich schon wenn du mir die Trails zeigst und wir sie zusammen fahren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. Mai 2020)

Wer sagt dir, dass er mit dir fahren will


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir, dass er mit dir fahren will



Wer hat von wollen gesprochen, er muss halt


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2020)

Bedeutet die 2-Haushalte Regel Manni fährt nach Mosel und Frouw bleibt zuhause?
Wir meinen: Ausbaufähig! Garnich groß posten wenn die Krise vorüber iss....
...und tummelt sich da mit 'nem halben Dutzend Hühner, nur so'n Gedanke!
Auch wohlfeil wiedergegeben: Geschichte der Burgen ging bis innet Sepia....
ein unterschätztes Zeiträumsken zwischen Cerveza und Siesta, da muß aufgeklärt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Mai 2020)

Mega Manni


----------



## H-P (22. Mai 2020)

Tolle Bilder.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2020)

Wichtigste vergessen - nachbesser: latürnich waren die Bilder super, bin immer wieder beeindruckt
wie die Fraktion datt mit dem Auslöser rockt! Unn dann noch Tourenbericht, unn, unn, unn...
Chapeau für datt Gesamtpaket - profitieren alle von....


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Mai 2020)

*Tripp ins Tal der Treppen*​
...es wurde alles Erdenkliche für die Sicherheit getan




​...sieht aus wie an den Nohner Wasserfällen, ist es aber nicht




​...da hatten die Purchen noch Spaß, aber das sollte sich ändern




​...die Treppenorgie ging los










​...und dann das, krummer Rücken starrer Blick




​...bloß schnell weg







​...war doch nicht alles fahrbar




​...noch durch den Avatar vom @gruener-Frosch 




​Immer wieder seeehr fein dort, aber ne kalte Cola, dat gibbet dort noch nicht!



​


----------



## S-H-A (23. Mai 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Tripp ins Tal der Treppen*​
> ...es wurde alles Erdenkliche für die Sicherheit getan
> 
> 
> ...


Waren viele Kletterer vor Ort?


----------



## H-P (23. Mai 2020)

Super Tour, super Truppe, super Gegend,?? nur keine kalte Cola. ?
Kletterer habe ich ausser uns keine gesehen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (23. Mai 2020)

Dat könnt ich jeden Tag mit euch machen, ich trag auch nen Kühlschrank mit Cola mit mir rum


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Waren viele Kletterer vor Ort?


Wir sind nicht durch die Kletterschlucht (Wanterbach), aber am Waldrand dran vorbei.
Es standen ca. 30 Fahrzeuge dort, waren aber bestimmt auch Wanderer dabei.


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Mai 2020)

*!!!FOTO DES TAGES!!!*
Glückwunsch HP


----------



## H-P (25. Mai 2020)

Oh, hatte ich garnicht gesehen.  
Glückwunsch an den Fotografen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Oh, hatte ich garnicht gesehen.
> Glückwunsch an den Fotografen.



Kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Das muss ein ganz grosser Fotograf sein der so einen Kernschrott so künstlerisch darstellen kann


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Juni 2020)

*BastelBiken in einem schicken Rhein Seitental*​
Einer hatte den Track gebastelt, die anderen die richtigen Reifen für den optimalen Gripp draufgebastelt.

...da sah alles noch easy aus, es wurde noch gelächelt








​...das änderte sich dann schlagartig, der Respekt war present




​...zwischen den Protagonisten entwickelte sich eine REIFEN Glaubensfrage, welcher ist der beste!    
*Maxxis vs Schwalbe vs Kenda*




​...jeder Abschnitt wurde in einzelne Sektoren unterteilt und angetestet







​
die Gripp Qualität der Reifen wurde weiter verglichen und das Ergebniss stand dann fest











​
Mit einem Kenda Reifen anzutreten, ist wie mit einem Messer zu einer Schießerei zu kommen
​


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Juni 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Maxxis vs Schwalbe vs Kenda*
> ​



Welcher der beste ist kann nur der wissen, der am "Manni-Reifen-Seminar" teilgenommen hat.


----------



## rlrider (12. Juni 2020)

Super Tour, da hab ich noch ordentlich Hausaufgaben zu machen, aber die Schlüsselstellen werden mich wieder sehen und dann komme ich mit Pistolen. Lehrgang erfolgte im Anschluss auf der Rückfahrt im Auto


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Juni 2020)

Aber nur weil du beim ersten Lehrgang nicht bestanden hast, du Ungläubiger.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juni 2020)

Fahre seit Jahren erfolgreich den "Mannix summit"  
Wenn Rider auffe Nase dann menschliches Versagen!
Datt macht abber doch den Spaß aus - wenn nur noch technische Komponenten
datt "da draussen" prägen - da isser doch wech!
Soll ich's lieber machen odder lass' ich's lieber sein - datt "Jain" entscheidet!
Umso lieber dieser Quer-durche-Botanik-Mannix-Schlappenflix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (13. Juni 2020)

von der BastelBiken-Tour ist ein Bild zur FDT Auswahl dabei








						Lahnvalley
					

Foto: Lahnvalley




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Juni 2020)

*!!!FOTO DES TAGES!!!*
Glückwunsch Chris



​


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2020)

Da freu ick mir wie Hulle - abber nitt die wild ausgesähten Löwenmäulchen überfahren!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. Juni 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Maxxis vs Schwalbe vs Kenda*


Auch ne schöne Variante,  die andere Variante fuhr @sun909   - Vorderrad rechte Rinne, Hinterrad linke Rinne


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. Juli 2020)

*Kumpel @schraeg servierte ein 8 Gänge Menü, unser Menü lautet Medium Rare!*​
*...hier die Beweise*










​*...es wurde aber auch versucht "AUF" dem Bike zu bleiben*












​*...einige Male war Unterstützung angesagt*








​*...welcome to the jungle*








​*...nach Monaten der Bike-Abstinenz nix verlernt*







​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2020)

Ihr seid ja clever euren eigenen Sanitöter mitzunehmen ????


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juli 2020)

Wie immer super Bilder Manni   
Also die auf dem Bike


----------



## rlrider (22. Juli 2020)

wunderschöne Feierabendrunde mit der Familie ? hat der Große wieder mal ein einzigartiges Menü kreiert.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juli 2020)

Demnächst abba mit Ellbogenschoner ☝


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (22. Juli 2020)

Er kann es noch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Demnächst abba mit Ellbogenschoner ☝



Das sind eisenharte Kerle, die stecken sowas weg wie nix. 
In Vororten von Köln munkelt man das die L-Connection früher Nägel zum Frühstück gekaut hat und später als M12 Schraube wieder ausgekackt hat


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2020)

Unter Covid natürlich undenkbar, da müsste über die M12er ja noch'n Mundschutz!
Endlich reiten se wieder geeint, und direkt fordernd Geläuf!


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Juli 2020)

von unserer Medium Rare Tour sind zwei Fotos bei der Auswahl zum "Foto des Tages" mit dabei.





						Vorschläge zum Foto des Tages - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. Juli 2020)

*!!!FOTO DES TAGES!!!*
Glückwunsch Patrick



​


----------



## Sportzigarillo (24. Juli 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *!!!FOTO DES TAGES!!!*
> Glückwunsch Patrick
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2020)

Däm Reiner sing Fott wullt keene seehn


----------



## rlrider (24. Juli 2020)

Glückwunsch Patrick du hast nix verlernt, in der Hose ist mein geiler Arsch leider nicht zu sehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Patrick du hast nix verlernt, in der Hose ist mein geiler Arsch leider nicht zu sehen



Musste auch zweimal hingucken, dachte beim ersten mal es wär ne Frau gewesen


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Juli 2020)

Kann man sich hier mal einklinken?
Ich komme aus dem Kölner Raum würde aber jederzeit mit dem Auto anreisen am Wochenende wenn ich die Bilder hier immer wieder sehe.


----------



## ML-RIDER (29. Juli 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Kann man sich hier mal einklinken?
> Ich komme aus dem Kölner Raum würde aber jederzeit mit dem Auto anreisen am Wochenende wenn ich die Bilder hier immer wieder sehe.


Hast PN


----------



## dom_i (21. August 2020)

Hallöchen,
@Helltone und ich möchten am Samstag eine Eifeltour starten, es soll traillastig sein und darf an die 50km und ~1000hm werden. Wer mag uns denn eine nette gpx zukommen lassen? Leider haben wir gefühlt schon relativ viel aus Bike-Magazin, Outdooractive usw durch. Ahrtal ist bekannt, Nideggen Bucket-Trail immer wieder geil, Lieserpfad kenne ich nur diese hier https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/touren/eifel-mtb-tour-auf-dem-lieserpfad-tour-1/ , fand ich aber mäßig. 
Was könnt ihr uns empfehlen? Gern per PN! Wären euch sehr dankbar!
Viele Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. August 2020)

*Dahner Felsenland*

Drei Wochen ist das jetzt her, da waren für die Pfalz 35°C vorhergesagt.
!!!Genau das richtige Bikewetter!!!
Zuhause den Urlaubszettel eingereicht und die Vorräte an Beer & Pasta im Womo aufgefüllt.
Über die"park4night" App wurde die Bleibe festgelegt und 3,5 Stunden später war ich am Startpunkt.​

...hier hab ich mich dann die nächsten 4 Tage Biketechnisch vergnügt




​Alle Fotos sind mit einer Gopro7 geschossen worden. Als Lonesome-Rider ist Sprachsteuerung ne super Hilfe.








​...konnte gerade noch ausweichen




​...das ist gemeint mit "Felsenland"








​Serpentinen ohne Ende, Täglich gefühlte 100 Stück








​...kleine und große Felsen waren Top Foto Points







​Traumhaftes MTB-Revier, dafür gibt es ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




​


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2020)

Schon schick da, das nächste Mal Bescheid sagen, ich würde mitkommen, bin ja flexibel und brauche keinen Urlaubsschein jeglicher Art.


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. September 2020)

*Mittwoch Nachmittag ist Biketag!   Dat wor allt emme esu!*​
Am kommenden WE soll es ja ein wenig tröpfeln, also noch mal raus auf die staubigen Trails.








​Der Herr H. aus K. hat meinen besten Fahrer mit einem Trikot bestochen, seinem Köter-Team beizutreten.
Über die Ablösesumme müssen wir aber noch verhandeln




​aber erst war fehlerfreies Treppen & Spitzkehren fahren angesagt












​ab durch die Rinne








​und dann ab nach Hause







​


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. September 2020)

Nice! Übrigens kann ich regelmäßig einrichten, mittwochs zu biken ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Der Herr H. aus K. hat meinen besten Fahrer mit einem Trikot bestochen, seinem Köter-Team beizutreten.
> Über die Ablösesumme müssen wir aber noch verhandeln



Er war jung und brauchte die Kohle


----------



## rlrider (24. September 2020)

*G*reat *F*amily *D*ay


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> *G*reat *F*amily *D*ay



Wo war dein Trikot ? Dafür habe ich dich nicht bezahlt 

PS: Ich hoffe wir kriegen im Oktober noch eine Trikotageneinweihungsrunde hin ... Kirmes fällt ja leider wegen dem kleinen C19 aus ... aber biken kann/darf man ja trotzdem


----------



## rlrider (24. September 2020)

Dat hoffe ich auch. Wenn ich mit dir zusammen fahre han isch Kirmes genug


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. September 2020)

von den Weinbergtreppen ist ein Bild zur FDT Auswahl dabei








						Liteville on stairs
					

Foto: Liteville on stairs




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. September 2020)

... und Stern gedrückt ...


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Er war jung und brauchte die Kohle


Datt macht der immer so und kommt damit durch! Nur so kommt datt Kontigent
der "SuperHunde" vorm Hörrn zusammen - binnich froh datt mers auf dem Wege
noch watt Platz für Verzällches hat! 
Feine Pics - in memoriam Gebrüder Blattschuss: Kreuzberger Hänge sinn mang...


----------



## ML-RIDER (29. September 2020)

sehr kurzfristig, ich weiß, aber vielleicht finden sich ja noch Mitfahrer





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Oktober 2020)

wenn man das Gesetz “Der Guide hat immer Recht“ mißachtet, kann das auch schon mal so enden



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (4. Oktober 2020)

🙈 aber wenn man schön macht was der Guide sagt kommen super Touren dabei raus, ich habs überlebt 😁 Ne schöne Tour gestern und trotz mehr oder weniger Dauerberegnung viele nette Wandergruppen erlebt und mal keine blöden Sprüche bekommen, super entspannter Tag gestern.


----------



## H-P (4. Oktober 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> wenn man das Gesetz “Der Guide hat immer Recht“ mißachtet, kann das auch schon mal so enden
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ist das der Hubi? 😳


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Ist das der Hubi?



Dann hätte der Trekker garantiert den Frontalder NICHT so hoch bekommen 
Das ist ne kleine gemeine Höhlenfledermaus aus der Eifel ... obacht so gross werden die bei uns


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Oktober 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> *Dahner Felsenland*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Jungfernsprung 👍


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Oktober 2020)

Am Mittwoch bin ich ab Altenahr unterwegs.
Wer hat Zeit & Lust!





__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## S-H-A (12. Oktober 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch bin ich ab Altenahr unterwegs.
> Wer hat Zeit & Lust!
> 
> 
> ...


Wird saunass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe Lust und Zeit nehme ich mir Zeit. 🙇‍♂️
Leichter Regen stört mich nicht. 🌦


----------



## bibi1952 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Manni,
Super Tour gestern


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. November 2020)

*Die Indian-Summer-Stimmung der Eifel in Bewegtbildern eingefangen.*


​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2020)

Top gemacht Manni 
Kurz und knackig, sehr gute Einstellungen und Top Quali ... perfekt eingefangen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. November 2020)

Sehr schön!


----------



## rlrider (9. November 2020)

Perfekt und sauber die Treppen gefahren, sieht bei dir immer so easy aus


----------



## supasini (9. November 2020)

Top! Super gefilmt und gefahren, sieht alles extrem kontrolliert aus.
Schieben kann ich die Treppen auch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Perfekt und sauber die Treppen gefahren, sieht bei dir immer so easy aus



Is ja nich jeder son Vollgasheini 
Freue mich schon wenn ich wieder mit Euch Heinis fahren darf


----------



## Trialeddy (9. November 2020)

Sehr schön! Und an der Weinbergtreppe habt ihr Trailpflege gemacht, damit man wieder um die Ecke kommt?


----------

